# Trudnoća i porod > Trudnoća i sve što ona (do)nosi >  Trudnoća i debljanje!

## ana.m

Dakle, vidjela sam onu temu koliko ste kila nabacile, ali ovo o čemu želim pisati mi je nekako za novu temu.

Muči me debljanje u trudnoći. 
Mislila sam na poečetku" ajde, ovo je teći put, imaš dvoje doma, neće to biti strašno".
Ali ma što god ja jela ja imam osjećaj da samo bujam i rastem kao kvasac. Osjećam se kao hodajuća buhtla. I ne, ne jedem za dvoje. Jučer sam imala 3 obroka i to vrlo neobilna. Trudim se kuhati jela na žlicu što više, mislim, kuham kao uvijek, pa se inače ne debljam, čak kile znaju ići i dole.
U prvoj sam trudnoći dobila 20-ak kila i sve skinula.
U drugoj sam dobila 27 i skinula 30 (izgledala nikad bolje).
I nekako se ja ne bojim da to neće ići dole, ali ja se osjećam lošeeeee! Teško mi je, naporna sam sama sebi. 
ŠTO DA RADIM??  :Sad: . Ili jednsotavno ne mogu ništa, tak mi tijelo reagira kad je pod utjecajem trudnoće. Hahahahah, kak se tješim  :Laughing:  :Sad: .
A di je još ljeto, kad se samo sjetim...

----------


## kli_kli

Ma joj, skroz te razumem, meni je "najgore" bilo s Izijem, kad nista nisam mogla da jedem osim piletine i salate, i to u manjim kolicinama, a debljala se!
Samo, meni stitnjaca nije ok.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam i u prvoj i drugoj dobila oko 12 , sredinom ( oko 30-35 tjedna najviše). Sad me zanima da li su to tvoja mjerenja kod doktora ili doma, mislim da bi mogla paziti na sebe gledajući osobnu vagu ( koju sestre nikako ne priznaju, već odokativno smanjuju po pol kila, ja zadnji put imala cipele ( koje sam vagala doma 1300 g) , a ona opet htjela skinuti do samo 1) tak da se doma mjerim i to pamtim , a ono kaj se tam piše ne dira me ni 0.5 %.

Sretno, i sama si rekla da se najmanje dobije u trećoj ( to je i nadam , jer sam prekrdašila s početnom)!

----------


## nina14

Ja sam i u prvoj i sad nekako na početku 'buknula', ali od pola trudnoće se stabiliziralo.
Mislim, ima mene svuda  :Grin: , ali ipak je glavnina u stomaku i negdje sam na +12 (termin 5.5.)
U prvoj trudnoći sam išla roditi sa +17

----------


## Smajlić

> Ali ma što god ja jela ja imam osjećaj da samo bujam i rastem kao kvasac. Osjećam se kao hodajuća buhtla. I ne, ne jedem za dvoje.


potpisujem od riječi do riječi.
Inače, imam višak kg, nekih 8-10.
Prva trudnoća - dobila 16 kg.
Druga trudnoća - dobila 14 kg.
Sve kile dobivene u trudnoćama su otišle do 4. mj. nakon poroda bez ikakve dijete. I sad se nadam da bude tako, ali...
Sad sam 11+4 i hop - kg i pol gore! U prošloj u to doba nisam još ni grama dobila. Pa se čudim. I pitam kaj bude do kraja.

Inače sam u 1. trudnoći imala nagli porast težine - 4 kg od 36-40 tj., a u drugoj trudnoći sam taj porast imala između 20. i 24. tjedna (4 kg). OStalo  sam dobivala po kg, kg i pol.

----------


## chiarita2

žene nemojte se previše opterećivati s kilama dok god one rastu u skladu sa nekim mjerilima, tablicama....
ja sam u prvoj trudnoći u prvih mjesec dana dobila 3kg!!!!!!! a do kraja trudnoće sveukupno 15 i sve je brzo otišlo. sad sam trudna 5 tjedana i već sam dobila skoro 2 kg ali mi je to normalno jer nemam mučnine a STALNO sam gladna. nadam se da će mi i sada ta GLAD proći za cca mjesec dana pa ću dalje dobivati normalno kg do kraja trudnoće..

----------


## anamar

u zadnjoj trudnoći sam bila stalno gladna. a bogami sam i sada gladna, tako da znam odakle mi kilogrami viška.

smatram da se nitko ne deblja bez razloga, ako nije u pitanju veći unos hrane od potrošnje onda mora biti neki drugi uzrok, nepravilan rad štitnjače, zadržavanje vode...
ana.m slutiš li što bi mogao biti uzrok tvom debljanju?

----------


## Žabica

Mene brine samo hoću li nakupljene kile skinuti nakon što rodim...

----------


## kahna

16 tjedan sam i još nisam dobila ništa (možda i jesam nešto malo jer se zadnjih tjedan dana nisam vagala).
Ali sam imala cijelodnevne mučnine do nedavno.
Iskreno se nadam da nebudem dobivala previše jer mi je od prve t ostalo 10 kg  :Embarassed: 
sveukupno sam sa 20 viška startala, tako da me kila strah kao ničega  :Sad: 

A osjećaj debljine/'nepokretnosti'/umora i koječega lošega
isto sam se osjećala pa sigurno prvih 12 tjedana.
Kao da sam bolesna a ne trudna, sad je već bolje

----------


## Žabica

Ja sam dobila 11kg i osjećam se ko kit, niska sam i okrugla... jedva čekam da skinem kile. gledam se na slikama gdje sam bila uvjerena da sam debela i stalno izmišljala dijete i samo mi prolazi glavom kako uopće nisam debela naspram sad...

----------


## Passing By

Ja pokusavam da ne jedem navece, i ne izgleda kao losa strategija. Nakon prvog tromjesecja u kom sam dobila gotovo 6 kg (imala mucninu i non-stop jela, a nisam povracala) stala sam na loptu, pa uvece jedem uglavnom hljeb potopljen u jogurt, ili - nista ako ne moram, narocito ne nista slatko navece. Danju se bas ne pazim, tj jedem kao pod prisilom, dok ne zadovoljim lavovsku glad!

U prvoj sam trudnoci imala 16 kg + i trebalo mi je gotovo pola godine da ih izgubim. Sad mi se to cini kao dug period, ali tada gotovo da i nisam razmisljala o tome. Smetalo mi je jedino to sto sam izgledala trudno i po porodjaju i sto sam jos bar mjesec dana nosila trudnicke sortseve i bluze  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

*anamar* pa mislim da bi možda moglo biti nakupljanje vode. Jer isto tako, nakon pordoa (drugog npr.) sam u dva tjedna izgubila 15-ak kila. Nakon godinu dana sam imala 30 manje, bez dijeta, jela sam kao uvijek.
Ali opet...U prvoj sam trudnoći radila ogtt i bilo je sve u redu.
Milsim, ok, možda sad nabujam, pa se poslije smirim, ali nekak se bojim da nisam te sreće. Ne jedem puno navčer, ne uvijek i ako jedem to je nešto lagano i malo.
A i prek dana baš ne jedem. Ujutro nekad od klinaca samo nekaj hitim nabrzaka u usta, na poslu sam 8 sati i imam jednu pauzu.
Jučer sam skuhala bolonjez. I malo sam htjela pojesti prije posla, ali su Iva i Janko pojeli moj ručak. 
Pa sam si ponjela na posao, da tamo ne jedem gluposti. I taj sam ručak pojela na tri puta jer nisma mogla sve odjednom, kao da mi je manji kapacitet želuca i jednostavno ono što sam rpije mogla odjednom pojesti sada više ne mogu i ako slučajno pojedem maaalo više, osjećam se kao da ću se raspuknuti.

Probat ću skroz izbaciti večeru i ne sjeti kruha, ili bar minimalno ga jesti.
Način kuhanja ne mogu više promjeniti jer ionako skoro pa ne koristim ulje i sl. I sve je lagano, probavljivo, skuhano...

----------


## Smajlić

ana.m, koliko si kg dobila?
Jer ni ja nisam puno dobila, a osjećam se ko da sam ih dobila 5, i samo još jedne hlače idu na mene.
Možda to ime veze s 3. trudnoćom - meni je u 2. trbuh rastao brže nego u 1., pa valjda i u 3. raste brže nego u drugoj.
Ma tko bi ga znao.
Ja budem zadovoljna sa do +15, ko ga šiša!

----------


## anamar

ana.m nemoj izbacivati obroke. tvoje kile su sigurno voda, što nema veze sa šećerom.
samo je važno da ti je tlak ok. 
sve će to otići kao i prije s Jankom i Ivom. Uživaj!

----------


## ana.m

Do sada sam po svojoj vagi dobila 5kg, po njihovoj..ma bolje da njihovu ne komentiram, onako cijela obučena ko medo!
A i te dobivene kile o kojima vi pričate, pa ja bi bila sretna da ovaj put ne pređem 20. Kad se samo sjetim onih 27!  :Shock:  :Mad: .
I da, kažem ja sestri kak sam se (danas sam baš bila) baš prije dolasaka vagala doma, gola nakon wc-a, a ona meni na to kao "pih" tak svi možemo imati malo kila. Mislim, kakav hje to odgovor, pa je li s evagam ja ili ja skupa s odjećom i teškim cipelama na nogama!!!
Samo se opet bojim da pred kraj ne narastem. Sjećam se s Iovm sam pred sam kraj u 3 tjedna dobila 3 kile. Nisma mogla vjerovati, a bilo je ljeto, vručine, jedva da čovjek nekaj može i ejsti, samo s e s vodom nacejavaš.

Ja sam donedavno stala u svoje trapke, ali su mi ioanko bile malo komotne u struku, sada su mi jedne trudničke već maaalkice onako oko guze ispod trbuha na knap.

----------


## ana.m

E a tlak mi je danas kad mi je mjerial bio 95/60. I inače mi je tako niži tlak.

----------


## anamar

pa tlak ti je ok. stvarno mislim da se nemaš zbog čega brinuti, osobito ako su svi nalazi ok.

bolje ti je dobit puno i izgubit to lako nakon poroda, nego kao ja dobit malo i onda se boriti s viškom mjesecima.

----------


## Žabica

I mene živciraju sa tim vaganjem. Naruči me popodne kad se dobro najedem kroz dan i natočim sa tekućinom, još se zabundam pošto je vani brrrr zima i onda me vagne. I odbije kilu, a moje čizme same imaju preko kilu. I obavezno nakon što dođem od gina obavim wc, veliku nuždu naravno :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kahna

Vagala se, dobila kilu  :Very Happy: 
Mada mi je razlika od doma i ginićke 2 kile više kod nje.
Tamo se važem sama i tek kad se skinem, prije nego se popnem na stol, tak da sam samo u majici  :Grin: 


Meni je u prvoj t sa porodom otišlo ravno 10 kg koliko mi se vode nakupilo  :Shock: 
nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam si noge pogledala drugi dan.
Ali sam ležala u bolnici zbog granično visokog tlaka

----------


## andreja

curke i ja vam imam "veliki problem" sa tim nakupljanjem kilograma. danas mi je 21tj.trudnoće a ja sam već na +12kg. ostala sam trudna sa 53kg. dr.mi ni na jednom pregledu nije ništ komentirala u svezi kg,jedino što je beba za 1tj veća,s tim da je bila potpomog.oplodnja. pa si ja sve mislim budući da je bio stimulirani postupak možda se kilice nabiraju i od hormona koje sam uzimala tijekom postupka. ima li ko kakav sličan slučaj ili je to normalno za 1 trudnoću dobiti tolko kg u tako kratkom roku? gdje li je još kraj?! pomagajte!       P.S. jedem u normalnim količinama kao i prije trudnoće. :Confused:

----------


## Smajlić

Ja se važem doma i kod dr. velim kolko imam kg i sve ok.
U prošloj trudnoći sam se vagala kod doca, a njegova vaga je pokazivala 2 kg manje od moje.
Kad sam došla na prelged u trudničku ambulantu u bolnicu, njihova vaga je pak pokazivala 2 kg više od moje.
A na vagi kad sam došla roditi je pokazivala 3 kg manje nego u njihovoj trudnočkoj (spletom okolnosti sam bila isti dan i u trudničkoj i stigla navečer u rodilište).
Tak da  - kaj da velim - meni je važno da se ja kontroliram, da ne dobivam abnormalno puno na težini i to je to.

----------


## Žabica

> Meni je u prvoj t sa porodom otišlo ravno 10 kg koliko mi se vode nakupilo 
> *nisam mogla vjerovati kad sam si noge pogledala drugi dan*.


Ja si samo pogledam noge ujutro i navečer, koja je to razlika. Do spavanja sva nateknem ko buhtla.

----------


## mamitzi

u drugoj trudnoći sam puno povraćala i dr mi je rekao da puno jedem i pijem da to nadoknadim. mislim da sam dobila 5 kg tijekom 3 i 4 mjesca uz svakodnevno višestruko povraćanje. baš sam bujala. ali sam i jela, npr. dok bi bila u autu jela sam bez prekida štapiće ili pecivo jer čim bi stala s jelom, morala bi zaustaviti auto da povratim. mislim da sam i naticala u to vrijeme, izgledala sam puno trudnije  nego sam bila. a na kraju samo nekih 16kg, koje sam izgubila kad je ela bila oko 4mjeseca stara (brz ikakove dijete).

----------


## ana.m

Pa meni je i trbuh puno veći navečer nego ujutro!

----------


## Smajlić

> Pa meni je i trbuh puno veći navečer nego ujutro!


je, i meni, al mi se čini da više gornji dio trbuha (čitaj želudac :Rolling Eyes: ) nego donji.

----------


## ana.m

Ma ja cijeli dan na poslu sjedim i čini mi se da mi ej to napornije nego da šetam i gibam se.

----------


## bubička

evo još jedne u klubu sa brigama oko debljanja
naime, ušla sam u trudnoću s viškom i prvih 5 mj. mi to dobivanje na težini nije bilo strašno - dobila 5kg, a s obzirom da je zima i ne radim i smanjeno se krećem, to mi je nekako bilo prihvatljivo...... A ONDA ŠOK - 4kg od 20.-24. tjedna... došlo mi je da se plačem od muke, a nije mi bilo jasno ni kako ni zašto jer u prehrani nisam bila promijenila ama baš ništa.... i sad od 24.-28. 1,5kg a jedem doslovce jednako, a krećem se još manje zbog ovog groznog vremena
uglavnom, brine me koliko ću još narasti s obzirom da su mi se sve frendice poduplale tek zadnja 3 mjeseca... i naravo - hoću li to ikako moći skinuti s obzirom da sam inače sklona debljanju, a teško mršavim  :Sad: 

i ana.m - mislim da ti ne trebaš brinuti kad tako lako i brzo mršaviš - očito si sklona velikom nakupljanju vode... dok se kod mene baš kuži da su to uglavnom čiste kilice (a posebice na bokovima, guzi i bedrima) uf....  :Sad:

----------


## Smajlić

> A ONDA ŠOK - 4kg od 20.-24. tjedna... došlo mi je da se plačem od muke, a nije mi bilo jasno ni kako ni zašto jer u prehrani nisam bila promijenila ama baš ništa.... i sad od 24.-28. 1,5kg


*Bubička*,  ak si čitala moje gore postove možeš vidjeti da sam i ja imala razdoblja gdje sam imala nagli porast težine u kratkom roku, isto bez ikakvog prežderavanja ili promjena u prehrani. 
I da, moći ćeš bez problema skinuti te kile, jer neki normalan prirast težine u trudnoći bez obzira ako imaš višak od prije, lako se skine, barem kod mene, bez dijete. 
Tak da ne brini. 
Ne znam koliki ti imaš višak kg, ali mislim da je do +15 čisto ok.

----------


## bubička

ma iskreno se nadam da neće biti više od 15kg, iako bi lako i moglo doći do toga ako mi se još više počne nakupljati kao mojim frendicama u ovim zadnjim mjesecima
mene malo žalosti i kad čitam kak hrpa žena ni nema apetita, malo jede i dobije max. 8kg u trudnoći, a ni prije toga nisu imala višak i onda si mislim kaj sam ja takav pero-ždero da se ne mrem iskontrolirati... :Sad:  ali, u biti - nikad ni nisam bila od onih koji mogu gladovati i biti na dijetama... kad želim smršavjeti, pojačam kretanje, razne dnevne aktivnosti, a malčice smanjim slatko ili večeru i otopi se to
ali me sad baš ljuti ovo gadno vrijeme i to što se moram čuvati da se ne prehladim, što me nakon obične duže šetnje rastura i trtica i leđa i onda ni ne znam kak da budem u kakvoj-takvoj formi, a stvarno mi izgled kita nije primamljiv :D

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Samo za ohrabrenje- ja sam u prva tri mjeseca trudnoće dobila 8 kg i dalje ni kile.

----------


## rtg

Upravo se vagala, i dalje sam na -5 kila..16+5 trudna...ali ja imam jako puno kila od prije i jos me ulovi povracanje...smijesna mi je moja šilica koja mi je na početku trudnoće počela šivat haljinu, do sada smo je tri puta sužavale..

----------


## kahna

> je, i meni, al mi se čini da više gornji dio trbuha (čitaj želudac) nego donji.


Ja non stop imam osjećaj napuhanog i 'iskočenog' želudca.
Ono, baš se vidi, a nikada prije nije.

Trenutno me i boli, već drugi dan i imam osjećaj da mi je ko prenapuhani balon  :Sad:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> curke i ja vam imam "veliki problem" sa tim nakupljanjem kilograma. danas mi je 21tj.trudnoće a ja sam već na +12kg. ostala sam trudna sa 53kg. dr.mi ni na jednom pregledu nije ništ komentirala u svezi kg,jedino što je beba za 1tj veća,s tim da je bila potpomog.oplodnja. pa si ja sve mislim budući da je bio stimulirani postupak možda se kilice nabiraju i od hormona koje sam uzimala tijekom postupka. ima li ko kakav sličan slučaj ili je to normalno za 1 trudnoću dobiti tolko kg u tako kratkom roku? gdje li je još kraj?! pomagajte! P.S. jedem u normalnim količinama kao i prije trudnoće.


 
jao utjeho moja  :Smile:  evo i mene u istoj situacioji sa kilicama ... doduše mi imamo još malo više jer smo u 25-tom tjednu  :Grin:

----------


## Handy

Prvi put dobila 12, drugi put 15kg i sve skinula otprilike 9 mjeseci nakon poroda. Znači i mene bi treći put moglo dočekati još više kila!!! Znam ženu koja je u prvoj trudnoći dobila 40kg i sve skinula u godinu i pol (pazila prehranu, aerobik).

----------


## Amandica

Ja sam u 24 tjednu trudnoće i već sam 11 kg dobila!!!  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  A još pazim koliko mogu na ishranu, ma da mi se apetiti povećao. A i imam žgaravicu stalno, pa još veću potrebu za jelom, užas...Još je i beba za 2 tjedna veća po mjerama...

----------


## ana.m

Vi koje pričate o 12-17 kila u cijeloj trudnoći, pa to je nromalno. Pa to uopće nije puno kila. Ja bih bila presretna i sa "samo" 17. Ja se bojim da se opet ne ponovi ona kilaža iz trudnoće s Ivom, a to je duplo više od ovoga što vi neke tu pišete...

----------


## Anemona

> Ja sam u 24 tjednu trudnoće i već sam 11 kg dobila!!!  A još pazim koliko mogu na ishranu, ma da mi se apetiti povećao. A i imam žgaravicu stalno, pa još veću potrebu za jelom, užas...Još je i beba za 2 tjedna veća po mjerama...


Da li te dr. slao na OGTT da provjerite šećer?

----------


## Smajlić

> Vi koje pričate o 12-17 kila u cijeloj trudnoći, pa to je nromalno. Pa to uopće nije puno kila. Ja bih bila presretna i sa "samo" 17. Ja se bojim da se opet ne ponovi ona kilaža iz trudnoće s Ivom, a to je duplo više od ovoga što vi neke tu pišete...


 ana.m, ako si inače vitka mislim da se ne trebaš brinuti.
Moja sestra je užasno mršava i u trudnoćama dobila po 25 kg, sve je otišlo u roku 5 mjesece ( i više od toga).

----------


## ana.m

Ma vraga sam vitka...Mislim, nisam ni debela, ali sam taman na granici.
Ivu sam rodila s 99kg.  :Embarassed:  :Shock: .
Ostala trudna s 72. Nakon godinu dana imala 68 i to je bilo super, super. E onda sam počela raditi i opet došla na 71-72. 
I sada mi je svaka kila teret. A da ne govorim kak mi je bilo kada sam terbala roditi Ivu!

----------


## pomikaki

Nije toliko stvar samo u tome koliko se jede, nego što se jede... Možda da se prebacite na riblje lešade i povrće, a izbacite slatko i kruh? Moje iskustvo govori da uravnotežena prehrana čini čuda, a ne zahtjeva tolika odricanja niti opasnost za trudnoću. Samo se treba malo posvetiti planiranju obroka.

----------


## Anemona

> Nije toliko stvar samo u tome koliko se jede, nego što se jede... Možda da se prebacite na riblje lešade i povrće, a izbacite slatko i kruh? Moje iskustvo govori da uravnotežena prehrana čini čuda, a ne zahtjeva tolika odricanja niti opasnost za trudnoću. Samo se treba malo posvetiti planiranju obroka.


Da ne ispadne da ja sad tu isto nadolijevam ulje na vatru, ali u ovom je puno istine.
Ja sam bila silom prilika prisiljena planirati svaki obrok u trudnoći, radi gestacijskog dijabetesa i time sam ga uspjela održati u normali, dobila sam samo 9 kg.
Ali moram reči da je to planiranje obroka meni oduzimalo vremena za poluditi, u drugoj trudnoći bi to bilo skoro pa neizvedivo. Ja sam morala svaki obrok, ako bih pojela npr. palačinku sa sirom, planirati odmah iza obroka, jaču šetnju da se višak šećera odmah "potroši".

----------


## ana.m

Slatko ne jedem ništa više nego inače, niti baš nešto volim slatko. Onako, palačinke jednom u dva tjedna. Kekse ne jedem, kolače ne pečem...
Jedem uglavnom kuhamu hranu. Ne jedem junk. Kruh onako, osrednje. I uglavnom neki koji nije bijeli.
I uostalom, hranim se kao i inače.
Tak da ne bih rekla da ime veze s time.
a i kažem, ne znam što bih mogla promjeniti u kuhanju kada ionako kuham lagano i nemasno.

----------


## Smajlić

ana.m, onda je to jednostavno tako kod tebe- u trudnoći brzo nataložiš kile iz tko zna kojeg razloga.
Ja sam u prošlim trudnoćama jela normalno, i dobila (u prošloj 14 kg). Sve sam jela, ničeg se nisam odricala, neki bi možda dobili i više.
A sad se u biti bunim, jer mi je se obujam struka tak brzo povećao. Al to valjda ima veze s tim da je to već 3. trudnoća, tko bi ga više znao.

----------


## pomikaki

> Slatko ne jedem ništa više nego inače, niti baš nešto volim slatko. Onako, palačinke jednom u dva tjedna. Kekse ne jedem, kolače ne pečem...
> Jedem uglavnom kuhamu hranu. Ne jedem junk. Kruh onako, osrednje. I uglavnom neki koji nije bijeli.
> I uostalom, hranim se kao i inače.
> Tak da ne bih rekla da ime veze s time.
> a i kažem, ne znam što bih mogla promjeniti u kuhanju kada ionako kuham lagano i nemasno.


Prvo, ne bih htjela da ispadne da pilam i solim pamet, pa ću odmah reći da ja osobno nisam neki karakter i isto mi je teško učiniti veće pomake.
Ali sigurna sam da bi našla puno toga što bi mogla promijeniti u prehrani ako baš čvrsto odlučiš (ili kad bi te na to natjerala viša sila kao npr Anemonu gestacijski dijabetes).
Idealno bi bilo: izbaciti veći dio škrobaste hrane, dakle kruh, tjesteninu, rižu i krumpir, a i grah i mahunarke jesti umjereno. To bi trebalo po mogućnosti biti integralno i u količini ne većoj od tvoje šake. Uz to uzmi nešto proteina, veličine tvog dlana, i poželjno je da to što češće bude riba a ne meso. A povrća je dobro da bude što više. Ovo bi bio ručak, a za manje obroke isto bi bilo dobro smanjiti kruh a uvesti nešto više voća i proteina (u trudnoći je to malo zeznuto jer ne smiješ svježi sir, ali možeš umjesto toga jesti skutu ako je voliš, budući da se radi od prokuhanog mlijeka). Brza hrana se tu nikako ne bi smjela naći. 

Meni se isto čini da jedem prilično zdravo, ali kad sam u trudnoći odlučila držati se malo smjernica koje dobiju trudnice s dijabetesom kako bih održala kilažu, to je brzo palo u vodu...  :Embarassed:  prije svega kad bih pomislila što da uzmem za marendu kad sam na poslu, uvijek bih na kraju skrenula u pekaru. I tako malo po malo...

----------


## klody

jedno pitanje, zašto ne svježi sir, jer je od neprokuhanog mlijeka pa zbog bakterija???? baš me zanima

----------


## ana.m

*pomikaki,* ali ja se isto hranim uvijek. I inače nemam problema s debljanjem (od kada sam rodila). Mršava nisam bila nikad, pa ni tad. Uvijek sam imala guzu, jake noge i ravan trbuh. Takav sam tip. A samo sada kile idu ko blesave.
I velim, u trudnoći s Ivom, kada sam usred ljeta živjela na vodi i voću uglavnom, dobila sam 3 kg u 3 tjedna. Skoro sam pala u nesvjest.

----------


## Žabica

> *pomikaki,* ali ja se isto hranim uvijek. I inače nemam problema s debljanjem (od kada sam rodila). Mršava nisam bila nikad, pa ni tad. *Uvijek sam imala guzu, jake noge i ravan trbuh*. Takav sam tip. A samo sada kile idu ko blesave.
> I velim, u trudnoći s Ivom, kada sam usred ljeta živjela na vodi i voću uglavnom, dobila sam 3 kg u 3 tjedna. Skoro sam pala u nesvjest.


Kao da si opisala mene... i koliko god kg da imam struk mi je vijek tip top, sve ode u guzicu i noge. Ja sam sada na 163cm/73kg. barem mi se čini da je tako. Sad se za koji dan idemo vagnut...

----------


## bubička

ana.m - eto ja potvrđujem da je i kod mene ista problematika... jedem isto kao i ranije, nekad i manje, a kile idu gore i mislim da je tome razlog nekretanje (zbog ove duuugeeee zime) i sama trudnoća kao takva... mislim, pa nikad u životu, i kad sam jela kao luda, nisam dobila u jednom mjesecu više od 2 kg, a sad u trudnoći sam odjednom dobila 4kg a da uopće nisam jela više nego svih ranijih mjeseci... i da, moj porok je definitivno slatko (oduvijek) i nadala sam se da će mi se u trudnoći zgaditi (kao nekim mojim frendicama), ali šipak 

i pomikaki - da, bitno je jesti zdravije, ali isto tako mislim da trudnoća nije vrijeme za tako drastične promjene prehrane, pogotovo zato što nas onda glad ubija još više (bar neke od nas)

----------


## Amandica

> Da li te dr. slao na OGTT da provjerite šećer?


 
Nije me slao, baš me to čudi. Čula sam da mi ne bi bilo loše i provjeriti štitnjaču, ah.... Idem za 10 dana na pregled, pa ću vidjeti što mi kaže. Pokušavam paziti št jedem i koliko jedem, pa ćemo vidjet ima li to veze. I nemam vagu doma još  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Nije me slao, baš me to čudi. Čula sam da mi ne bi bilo loše i provjeriti štitnjaču, ah.... Idem za 10 dana na pregled, pa ću vidjeti što mi kaže. Pokušavam paziti št jedem i koliko jedem, pa ćemo vidjet ima li to veze. I nemam vagu doma još


Traži sama da te pošalje na OGTT, za svaki slučaj.

----------


## Lucija87

Bok, 
Nova sam na forumu.. ne znam da li je ova diskusija aktivna i hoce li mi neko odgovoriti... U 33. sam nedelji trudnoce..Osjecam se uzasno umorno i iscrpljeno.. kazu mi da je normalno, ali bas sam nikakava. Cujem da je od 34 sedmice posebno stresno. I dalje se debljam..sta me ceka od te 34. sedmice? Koliko jos kilograma? Sta raste, bebe ili ja?

hvala. 
Ljep pozdrav!
Lucija

----------


## marija84

Bok Lucija, 

i mene su mucila ista pitanja. Uzasno sam se osjecala kad je poceo 35 tjedan. To je taj neki period krajem 8 mjeseca kad ti se cini da ne mozes vise.. Meni se uzaslno cesto piskilo, i uopce nisam mogla da spavam.. Pomogao mi je naj specijalni jastuk malo. Preporucam ti ga. U tom periodu sve raste i i ti i bebac, sve kao da je ubrzano.. ima doista puno razlicitih simptoma. Cackala sam po netu i pronasla dosta koristan tekst o tom famoznom 35 tjednu.. jest individualna stvar, al opet ima stvari koje se kod cura ponavljaju.. evo ti, malo sama iscitaj da ja ne duljim.. http://mamaonica.com/34-nedelja-trudnoce/ . Ima dosta korisnih informacija.. Uglavnom surfaj malo po netu, nacices dosta toga a  mogla bi i u neku skolicu krenuti. To je bas dobra stvar.
Zelim ti ugodan ostatak trudnoce i da vise spavas :D
bok

----------


## Viki88

Lucija87 ja sam 31tt isto tako se osijecam pospano, iscrpljeno, za nista ali ja to nekako prepisujem zeljezu.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jadranka

Rodila prije 10 dana sa +21-22. Sad vec na +11, i stanem u neke traperice od prije trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

ja pratim prethodne trudnoce  :Smile: 
11+4 tt i +2 kg

----------


## sejla

19tt, +1kg. Tako je nekako bilo i prvi put  :Smile:

----------


## Sanja :)

Jadranka svaka cast  :Smile: 

Cure sto da vam kazem? Da sam ljubomorna na vas  :Wink: 
Nista od moje zelje, malo kg, sa tankim nogicama i povecim trbuhom  :lool: 

26+1= 14kg+ 
Svi mi govore, ali imas samo trbuh, mozda je voda... Kad bacim pogled na straznjicu izgledam kao daska za peglanje  :Laughing: 

Sve u svemu odoh ja opet na +30 do kraja trudnoce!

----------


## giulia

Joj kako mene hvata panika od kilaze koju bih mogla dobiti!!! 
Vagala sam se 1dc u kojem sam zatrudnila (IVF)  Danas sam 16tt blizanci i imam +6kg
Meni se to cini malo puno, ali ne mogu na dijetu!!! 
Imam potrebu nesto pojesti svaka 2 sata. Ako to preskocim uhvati me strasna glavobolja s nagonom za povracanje i jako lose se osjecam... Zeljezo mi je ok, secer ok... jedino tlak nizak, ali takav je bio i prije trudnoce.
Sve pisete kako ste pravu kilazu pocele dobijati tek u kasnijim tt a ja ni na pola puta.... (zabrinuta...) Imate kakav prijedlog cime da zavaram glad, a da je slano jer mi je voce slatkasto i ne pomaze...

----------


## Ginger

23+3 tt i +10kg  :škartoc: 

kolaci, sarma, odojak, francuska  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

i jos jedan  :škartoc: 
u trecoj trudnoci, u kojoj sam i dobila najvise kila, sa okruglih 24tt sam bila na +8  :Grin: 
ajme, stvarno cu biti slonica...

----------


## jelena.O

Ne mora značiti, većinu praznika si odradila i taman rodiš pred Uskrs, tek tad počinje tovarenje :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

haha, da
jos dva rodjendana
al kak to mene ide, vjerojatno cu radjati na uskrs
fino nafutrana sunkom, jajima i lukom  :kuhar:   :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Misliš na uskrsni ponedeljak,?

----------


## Ginger

ne, nakon dorucka u nedjelju

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

29tt - 0kg

----------


## Sanja :)

VUBS ti si moj idol  :Bouncing:  Svaka cast.

36+3, 27kg +
I opet se svi cude gdje su! Iza uha si mislim  :Mljac: 
A sad preko blagdana sigurno sam dobila jos nesto sitno  :Laughing:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam punih 18tt plus 4kg (s obzirom na blagdane, i svadbu/doček) to mi je sasvim ok.... 
U prve tri sam dobila po 10kg... Vidjet ćemo kak bu sad.. 

VUBS - kak ništa? Mučnine, povraćanje? ili?

----------


## Ginger

vubs pa kako? ti si dobro?
mislim, ja bih bila jako zabrinuta da je tako kod mene
ja po trudnoci dobijem 16-18 kg, al odu lako...10 na porodu, 4-5 u narednih par tjedana, a ostatak vjezbanjem i dojenjem
i zapravo mi je nebitno koliko dobijem, sve dok smo beba i ja dobro

----------


## Sybila

VUBS wow! 
9tt i dobila sam 4 kg kombinacijom visokog tsh, mucnina zbog kojih jedem dosta skroba, cinjenice da me i sjedenje tjera na povraćanje pa samo lezim i blizanaca  :Undecided:  iako mi i padne kilaza ako jedan dan rigam vise od 3 puta. Najvise me brine sto sam skuzila da mi se povecao trbuh u predjelu ispod cica, tam di je zeludac. Grudnjaci me stiscu oko ledja. Nije mi jasno  :Undecided:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

imam ja zaliha od prije ... :Laughing: 
nisam ni prije puno dobila, u prvoj 5, u drugoj 3
dok beba raste i razvija se-sve je ok
doktor se ne buni
a jedem normalno, nista ne izbjegavam...ocito su takve moje trudnoce

----------


## Cheerilee

> VUBS wow! 
> 9tt i dobila sam 4 kg kombinacijom visokog tsh, mucnina zbog kojih jedem dosta skroba, cinjenice da me i sjedenje tjera na povraćanje pa samo lezim i blizanaca  iako mi i padne kilaza ako jedan dan rigam vise od 3 puta. Najvise me brine sto sam skuzila da mi se povecao trbuh u predjelu ispod cica, tam di je zeludac. Grudnjaci me stiscu oko ledja. Nije mi jasno



Isto je bilo i kod mene do 17tt... 
Užasne mučnine tokom cijelog dana, 
pomogla je jedino hrana... MNakon jela dio sam povraćala dio je ostao... I tako svaka dva sata, od jutra do večeri.... Samo sam ležala (kolko sam mogla s troje klinaca)....
Sad nekih desetak dana nemam mučnine, jedem normalno....

----------


## Sybila

> Isto je bilo i kod mene do 17tt... 
> Užasne mučnine tokom cijelog dana, 
> pomogla je jedino hrana... MNakon jela dio sam povraćala dio je ostao... I tako svaka dva sata, od jutra do večeri.... Samo sam ležala (kolko sam mogla s troje klinaca)....
> Sad nekih desetak dana nemam mučnine, jedem normalno....


Uhhh...17tt, tako dugo?  :Sad:  mucnine su doslovno 24h/dan...iscrpljena sam vec  :Sad:  
Kad pogledam unazad cini mi se da su se kile dizale dok su bile samo mucnine, otkad i povracam sam relativno stabilna. Sad koliko je to dobro ili ne....

----------


## Gabi25

Ja sam 18tt i na plus 6. Inače sam mršavica sa 50 i sitno kila pa se ne zabrinjavam a isto mi je bilo i u prvoj trudnoci, u prvih 5 mjeseci dobila 6-7 kila i onda do kraja jos samo 5 tako sam pred porod bila na plus 11

Sybila i meni ti se trbuh uvijek prvo poveća gore kod želuca tako da ne mogu obuci ni jedan grudnjak koliko me steže, valjda kako raste maternica tako se svi ostali organi pomiču prema gore jer nemaju mjesta, tako sam si ja to protumačila

----------


## Cheerilee

> Uhhh...17tt, tako dugo?  mucnine su doslovno 24h/dan...iscrpljena sam vec  
> Kad pogledam unazad cini mi se da su se kile dizale dok su bile samo mucnine, otkad i povracam sam relativno stabilna. Sad koliko je to dobro ili ne....




Da, nažalost, do 17tt, cijelodnevne mučnine, ponekad mi je i noću bilo slabo... 
Ja sam bila totalno iscrpljena, jer imam dva školarca i vrtićarca, i kuću i svašta nešto od obaveza... Sve sam minimalno obavljala ali i toga se nakupilo.. 

U prve tri nisam imala mučnine, tak da mi je ovo bilo skroz nešto novo...

----------


## baby01

Evo mi u 24 tt na 4+ 
Vec se sad osjecam ko mali medic, svuda me ima guza, opet se bokovi sire i trbusčić je iskocio. Kaze meni moja curka da imam veliku bušu, vidjet ce jos do kraja kolika ce bit! 
Definitivno se slažem s Ginger i meni su godili ovi praznici, do njih sam pazila al stvarno mi je sve pasalo pa sam si dala gušta  :Wink:  

Ah te mučnine i povracanje do 12tt, srecom iza nas, mucnine najgore od 17 do 1h. Zbog tog sam bila uzasno razdrazljiva i nervozna te su i ostali oko mene patili.

----------


## Zorya

Pozdrav  :Smile: 
Nova trudnica ovdje pa želim samo jedno pitanje postavit.
Kako to ide sa kilama? 
Danas sam ravno 19tj i teža ravno pola kile.
Znaći, zanemarivo, možda je to još večera lol
Nisam imala mučnina pa sam jela normalno... bar normalno za mene. Nisam imala pretjerano apetita, često sam jela samo ručak a večeru iz brige da ne pregladnim.
Bila sam (i još sam) gladan ugl samo juhe i naranđi  lol
Ofc jedem normalne ručkove  :Wink: 
Trbuh se već vidi, tj ja ga vidim, drugi još ne (zimska odječa ;D)
Samo me zanima dal je ovo sa kilama normano.
Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## karantena35

Čisto da malo dignem temu jer mi je prijateljica nasjela na jednu glupu reklamu na internetu i kupila neki sprej za mršavljenje.
haha, meni je to stvarno smješno, magični sprej za mršavljenje
onda sam ja jednostavno objasnila da uz malo googlanja može doći do informacija... evo o čemu je riječ uopće http://www.sveznan.com/zdravlje/fito-sprej-prevara/
meni stvarno nije jasno zašto ljudi prije kupovine ne provjere malo šta kupuju, a prečesto kupe mačka u vreći...

----------


## rutvica

Što više kila žena ima na početku trudnoće, to bi manje trebala dobiti - dakle mršavice će dobiti više, a buce manje - to je normalno. 

Evo primjer: 


Ali svaka trudnoća je individualna, mislim da se ne treba opterećivat previše time, sve dok ne odemo u neki ludi ekstrem  :Smile:  Jer netko npr. može zadržavati puno vode, pa ima više kg, a nije prežderavanje. Netko tko na početku ima puno viška može i gubiti kile bez da to bude neki loš znak...

----------


## rutvica

Nije mi dalo zalijepit tablicu, pa evo ovo:

For women of normal body weight: 1-17 weeks – gain 2.35 kg; 17-23 weeks – gain 1.55 kg; 23-27 weeks – gain 1.95 kg 27-31 weeks – gain 2.11 kg; 31-35 weeks – gain 2.11 kg; 35-40 weeks – gain 1.25 kg; for the whole period – gain 11-15 kg.

For obese women: 1-17 weeks – gain 1.5 kg; 17-23 weeks – gain 0.75 kg; 23-27 weeks – gain 1.3 kg; 27-31 weeks – gain 0.65 kg 31-35 weeks – gain 0.65 kg; 35-40 weeks – gain 0.45 kg; for the whole period – gain 6 kg or less.

For women with reduced body weight: 1-17 weeks – gain of 3.25 kg; 17-23 weeks – gain of 1.77 kg; 23-27 weeks – gain of 2.1 kg; 27-31 weeks – gain 2.35 kg 31-35 weeks – gain 2.35 kg; 35-40 weeks – gain 1.75; for the whole period – gain 12-19 kg.

----------


## Ginger

> 23+3 tt i +10kg


25+3 i dalje +10

ipak su krivi odojak i francuska  :lool: 
do kraja ce biti moja standardna kilaza u trudnoci, kojih 16-18 kg

----------


## Gabi25

20tt +7
Ginger lovim te[emoji51]

----------


## Ginger

Gabi, al vi ste brojniji  :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

Ja bi ko Gabi...ali već sam na +6 sa 12tt
Dokrajcit ce me tsh  :Undecided:

----------


## Gabi25

Da, bebe su 350 i 380 g a gdje je ostatak? Lol

----------


## Sybila

> Da, bebe su 350 i 380 g a gdje je ostatak? Lol


Kod tebe je sigurno voda i otici ce s porodom.
Kod mene je na straznjici  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

> 23+3 tt i +10kg





> 25+3 i dalje +10


28+2 tt i +12 kg

koliko i kaj sve jedem, ovo je mrak  :Grin:

----------


## Narancica000

20tt +6 kg.  :Ups:

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam 24ttt +6kg (imam još 4 kile lufta da ispunim 10kg kak sam dobivala u ranijim trudnoćama)... 
Sa svima sam ostala trudna s 50kg, i s 60 (kolko imam trenutni) išla roditi.. 
Sad sam prije tudnoće dobila pet kila, i već sam si sva velika  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

ja dobijem 17-18 kg po trudnoci
i uvijek mi se cude di su te kile
dok bebi ne smeta, ne smeta ni meni  :Grin:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

34.tt - +1kg

----------


## Sybila

Ja sam danas na +5 s 14+3tt (ajme meni, kad je vec dosao taj 14tt?!). Dakle, pala sam kilu nakon onog uzasnog tsh skoka. Ustabililo se  :Grin:  ali bas ne jedem, nemam apetita nikakvog ni na 100mg B6 dnevno, a kad i pojedem nesto fino, odmah vratim na sunce  :Undecided:

----------


## zibba

18+1 kaže vaga oko 73 kg. Startala sa 76, pala čak na 71,5 i sada mi je više dosta svega.  Inaće sam taman na granici s kilama, niti imam neki višak  a nije ni da mi fali. 
A valjda ću i ja vratiti uskoro ove moje kile i krenuti u plus. 
Zadnja trudnoca startana sa 65 kg, dobila 7 kg od kojih je bilo oko 4 litre plodne vode, moja cura imala olimpijski bazen unutra.

----------


## Gabi25

23tt +10
Naspotala me sestra da malo pripazim, ali kako da si pomognem? Stalno sam gladna, moram mirovati, ništa ne potrošim i jos je blizanacka trudnoća. Kako da si pomognem?[emoji51]

----------


## Ginger

i ja sam s toliko bila na +10, pise gore
nitko mi nikad nista nije rekao, a tako je otprilike bilo i u prethodnim trudnocama (malo gore ili dolje)

----------


## Narancica000

> 34.tt - +1kg


Vubs kako?????? Ali kako? 
Ja imam apetit slona trenutno!

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> Vubs kako?????? Ali kako? 
> Ja imam apetit slona trenutno!


a kaj da ti kazem...takve su mi trudnoce
jedem stalno, ali ne prima se
 :Yes:

----------


## Vlattka

Uskačem ovdje kao padobranac, vjerojatno već negdje piše, ali nisam skontala...
Smije li osoba koja nema problema s gestacijskim dijabetesom jesti na način prilagođen za gd?
Unaprijed imam paranoje od debljanja s obzirom da sam u prvoj trudnoći natukla dosta viška, pa sad razmišljam o hrani i debljanju i prije trudnoće, s obzirom da prošli put nisam ni o čemu razmišljala.

----------


## Rhiannon

Ja sam imala 52 kad sam ostala trudna, pa dosla na 54 pa opet pala na 52 zbog mucnina. Sada sam 32 tt i 62 kg. Kako onda gledam, da sam dobila 8 ili 10? Mislim da je to dosta kad procitam koliko su neke zene tu dobile, al opet nije strasno.

----------


## Beti3

Pri kraju trudnoce u maminom tijelu je ovoliko kila vise  :Smile: 
Beba 3-4 kg
Posteljica oko 0,5 kg
Plodna voda oko 1 kg
Dodatna kolicina krvi oko 1 kg
Grudi oko 1 kg
Maternica oko 1 kg

Okvirno 8 kg! 
Ovo su brojke za prosjecnu, jednoplodnu trudnocu.
Zelim reci da se ne trebate bojati vage  :Smile:  trudnice trebaju redovno dobivati kile. 
Trudnice koje ne dobivaju na tezini, mozda imaju previse zaliha od prije i gube na tezini jer se vjerojatno zdravije hrane u trudnoci.

----------


## peg8020000

> Uskačem ovdje kao padobranac, vjerojatno već negdje piše, ali nisam skontala...
> Smije li osoba koja nema problema s gestacijskim dijabetesom jesti na način prilagođen za gd?
> Unaprijed imam paranoje od debljanja s obzirom da sam u prvoj trudnoći natukla dosta viška, pa sad razmišljam o hrani i debljanju i prije trudnoće, s obzirom da prošli put nisam ni o čemu razmišljala.


Naravno da smije! Po mom mišljenju gd dijeta zdrava je za svakoga. Tako da, slobodno! I ja sam se trudila držati gd dijete što više u obje trudnoće, no motivacija mi je bila malo lošija jer nisam imala stvarnih problema sa šećerom.

----------


## Vlattka

Super! Nisam baš previše proučavala detalje, a zanimalo me može li nešto faliti... Znam da je inače prehrana koja se preporučuje dijabetičarima superzdrava.

----------


## Ginger

> 28+2 tt i +12 kg


evo me na 30+3 tt i +14kg 
obaram vlastite rekorde  :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

16+4tt +8kg.
Sramota me  :Sad:

----------


## Ginger

ma daaaaj, trebas jos mene dostici  :Grin:

----------


## Sybila

Uf, ako budem na samo +14 tad, bit cu hepi  :Grin:  mislim da mi ne gine okruglih 100 na kraju, sto ce biti +25. Morat cu si dodatno poduprijet sav namjestaj  :Laughing: 
Sva sreca pa sam visoka, ljudi u pravilu ne kuze koliko sam dobila  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

ma suti, sad sam u tjedan dana dobila kilu 
ak ovak nastavim, premasit cu dvadesetku, ziher
a nosim jedno...

----------


## Zenii

22tt, +2kg. U prvoj sam trudnoću u ovim tt već debelo šišala ovu broju. Napokon prestala povraćati pa će sad i kilice krenuti.

----------


## zibba

Ja sam još u minusu sa kilama, danas prvi pregled na sv  Duhu i nadam se da će mi reći da sam makar na nuli. 20+6 tt

----------


## tajcikvk

15 tj. +3...s tim da mi kilaza varira...jedan dan je +2, drugi +3 pa treci opet +2...

----------


## Rhiannon

34 tt, + 11. Mislila sam da cu imati manje, ali sam imala periode neizdrzive gladi i ogromnog apetita, a i Bozic me zeznuo.

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

38.tt - +1kg

----------


## Ginger

> 30+3 tt i +14kg


32+4 tt i +15kg 
ajd, par sto grama manje...al to cu natuci danas i sutra  :lool:

----------


## Ginger

vubs, ti si cudo jedno  :Smile:

----------


## vjerujem u bolje sutra

> vubs, ti si cudo jedno


hahaha
hvala

----------


## Narancica000

> 20tt +6 kg.




23tt +6kg. Za sad stojimo na mjestu

----------


## Sybila

19tt +9kg  :Undecided:  ajd, bar se usporilo.

----------


## Gabi25

27tt +13 [emoji85]

----------


## Vlatk@

18 tj. +2,5 kg

----------


## Sybila

20+6tt +10kg
Znam da gin mozda nece biti, ali meni je to ok  :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

34+4tt, +16kg

Sybila ma ok je  :Wink:

----------


## Narancica000

25+6tt +7kg.
Jos 3kg i prelazim zamisljenu granicu, koju sam rekla da NE ZELIM prijeci :Raspa:

----------


## laine

Ja sam na 24+2 bila +7kg i onda sa 27+2 izgubila 2 kile tako da sam na +5. Mene to malo zabrinjava iako dr kaze da je to ok. Jel koja gubila kile a da jede normalno tj kad je gladna jede, nikakve dijete ili posebna prehrana?

----------


## Sybila

Mislim da ti se metabolizam malo uspori, pa ubrza, pa uspori...a i jako ovisi o zadrzavanju vode - dva dana sam pojela malo slanije i imala sam 2kg vise koje su onda pale - mozda si u jednom periodu jednostavno vise zadrzavala vodu pa je sad otisla. 
Ako dr.kaze da je sve ok i ti se ok osjecas - ja se ne bih brinula.

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam s 30tt na + 10kg (tolko sam u prve tri dobila do poroda),
al ajde sam sam starija, pijem terapiju za štitnjaču, žgaravica me rastura i baš mi paše pojest nešto da se malo smiri,
tak da sve to nosi svoje...

----------


## Ginger

> 34+4tt, +16kg


36+4tt, +17kg

usporilo se
a i ne jedem vise tako puno, smanjio se apetit...

----------


## evic31

Ja sam u 1. trudnoci dobila 20 kg, u 2. 25, a u 3. I 4. 30... Velik broj kila je otisao s porodom,jer sam bila doslovce puna vode... Imam srece pa sam se ubrzo (kroz nekoliko mjeseci) nakon poroda vracala na staru kilazu.  :Smile: 
Moja mama je samnom dobila samo 4 kg na kilazi,ali s menom je sve ispalo ok  :Smile:  tako da nema pravila i smatram da se ne treba s time zamarati. Vazno se redovito, zdravo i umjereno hraniti te kretati ukoliko trudnoca to dopusta.

----------


## baby01

37 tt, +10 kg  :Smile:

----------


## Vlatk@

22 tj. +5 kg, kilaža ista kao u prvoj trudnoći. Na kraju sam dobila 9 kg, nadam se da ni sad neće bit preko 10-12.

----------


## Sybila

22+5 +12kg
Malo su poletjele  :Undecided:

----------


## Gabi25

31tt +16 
Užas
Ali dobro, blizanci su pa me to malo tješi  :Ups:

----------


## Sybila

24+4tt sam na +12,5  :Grin:

----------


## Anci272

Cure, evo jedan dobar savijet od starog ginekologa koji mi je vodio prošlu trudnoću. Riža izvlaći vodu iz organizma jer veže sol na sebe. Kuhajte si lagano zaslađenu rižu na mlijeku navećer i to vam skine 2-3 kile. Taj ginekolog me je prao svaki put ako sam po njegovom mišljenju imala previše kila na pregledu, pa sam onda t 2-3 dana prije pregleda jela rižu na mlijeku i nisam vjerovala kako mi je izvlaćilo vodu i smanjivalo težinu.  :Smile:

----------


## zibba

Cure moram se pohvaliti, napokon sam u plus u s kilama, i to pune dvije kile iznad one prije trudnoće.  Sutra 29 tt.

----------


## Narancica000

> 25+6tt +7kg.
> Jos 3kg i prelazim zamisljenu granicu, koju sam rekla da NE ZELIM prijeci


31+5tt  +7kg i dalje.  :Grin: 
Apetit slonovski  :njam:

----------


## biska

13tt +1
Krenulo je i meni u plus

----------


## Ginger

ja sam i ovaj put dosla do svoje standardne tezine 
rodila s 38+3 i +18kg  :Smile: 
dva tjedna kasnije ima jos +11kg i svaki dan lagano ide dolje...mala cicoljupka sve pocica  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> Cure, evo jedan dobar savijet od starog ginekologa koji mi je vodio prošlu trudnoću. Riža izvlaći vodu iz organizma jer veže sol na sebe. Kuhajte si lagano zaslađenu rižu na mlijeku navećer i to vam skine 2-3 kile. Taj ginekolog me je prao svaki put ako sam po njegovom mišljenju imala previše kila na pregledu, pa sam onda t 2-3 dana prije pregleda jela rižu na mlijeku i nisam vjerovala kako mi je izvlaćilo vodu i smanjivalo težinu.


koja razlika između *lagano zaslađena riža* i *neslana riža*?

----------


## Sybila

Evo mene s 27+2 tt i +14 kg  :Smile:

----------


## Anci272

> koja razlika između *lagano zaslađena riža* i *neslana riža*?


Neslana riža na mlijeku mi je bljak, ali tko ju voli sigurno ima isti učinak. Bitno samo da se ne soli. Ja sam znala i steviju stavljati u nju umjesto šećera.

----------


## Anka91

35tj ja na + 7 kg

----------


## Vlatk@

28+4 tt  +9 kg

----------


## biska

16 tt, +3 kg

----------


## Sybila

Pffff vi jednoznamenkaste  :Razz:  
29+4tt +15.5kg

----------


## biska

Ja mislim da te vage lazu majkemi!
Ja sam se sva zbucala, ne samo trbuh. Ne stanem u vecinu odjece, a i lice mi se zaokruzilo. Tako da mi nema smisla da su to samo 3 kile

----------


## Cheerilee

> Ja sam s 30tt na + 10kg (tolko sam u prve tri dobila do poroda),
> al ajde sam sam starija, pijem terapiju za štitnjaču, žgaravica me rastura i baš mi paše pojest nešto da se malo smiri,
> tak da sve to nosi svoje...


S 39tt + 13kg, 
svi vele da je sve u trbuhu, 
al meni se tak baš i ne čini, svugdje sam dobila (najviše ruke, guza i noge al opet mi se čini da je to sve podbuhlo od vode i da će odmah nakon poroda splasnuti)..

----------


## Narancica000

> 31+5tt  +7kg i dalje. 
> Apetit slonovski


36tt + 8kg.

----------


## Sybila

> Pffff vi jednoznamenkaste  
> 29+4tt +15.5kg


31tt +16kg

----------


## Narancica000

Sybila, tu kilazu podijeli sa dva :D 
Ne mogu vjerovat da ja tako sporo dobivam kile, pa u prvoj trudnoci me na kraju trudnoce vaga nimalo mi je mazila  :lool:

----------


## Zenii

36tt + 9kg, ja zadovoljna

----------


## Sybila

> Sybila, tu kilazu podijeli sa dva :D 
> Ne mogu vjerovat da ja tako sporo dobivam kile, pa u prvoj trudnoci me na kraju trudnoce vaga nimalo mi je mazila


Haha pa +8 uopce nije lose  :Grin:  
Suti, budi zahvalna sto se ne prima ubrzano, ja samo beba trebam dobiti do kraja jos 4kg zajedno da dodjem do 3.5kg svake  :Grin:  ali zadovoljna sam, gornja granica mi je +25kg, odnosno da dodjem do 100 maks, ovo je skroz ok. 
Ti si dobila koliko si dobila, to je to. Taman da odmah nakon poroda budes na tek par kg viska koje ce nestati odmah. Ko i Zenii.

----------


## Narancica000

Zenii pratimo se  :Smile: 
Sybila natices li? 
Ja sam u prvoj trudnoci dobila 20+ ali vise od pola je otislo do izlaska iz rodilista jer bila sam prepuna vode. Rodila u 38tt. 
Ovaj put mislim da cu pasti i vise nego duplo dok izadjemo beba i ja iz bolnice. Ipak ono, mjesec dana (+/-)bolnicke hrane, bit ce interesantno stati na vagu nakon svega.

----------


## Sybila

Naoteknem od hodanja malo,  ali u principu nisam naotecena, kile nisu voda. Sve je to spekec i bebe  :Laughing:

----------


## Anka91

Ja sam isto za sada nabacila 9 kg a kako mi se cini u ovih par tj bi mogla jos toliko. Jer smo si ja i sladoled najbolji prijatelji u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## kitty

20+5 i +1 kg

----------


## Sybila

Boooze sta laze ova bolnicka vaga. Veli 32+2tt i +20
Da sam toliko skocila u tjedan dana, od cega sam tri dana bila gladna ko pas na bolnickoj kvazi hrani....ne vjerujem!

----------


## lasica1234

Haha sybila.. mozda to oni namjerno tako nastimaju! Ne opterecuj se, kod blizanaca odmah ode vise od pola  :Kiss:

----------


## Vlatk@

31+4 tt  +9,5 kg

----------


## Sybila

Sad sam se izvagala na onoj starinskoj vagi kak smo imali na tjelesnom, s utezima. Tam veli +19 i mislim da je tocnija s obzirom na ranije  :Grin: 
Dakle, 32+6 i +19kg

----------


## pak

Na 7+4 u plusu 3 kg a nemam apetita i muka mi je. Strah me sta će biti kada prodje mučnina

----------


## MonaLi

13+4 tt + 0kg, jedem kao i prije trudnoće trenutno, prvih 11 tjedana sam imala lagane mučnine.
Nadam se da do 16tt necu dobiti kile... pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje  :Smile: 
Ne volim slatko pa mozda i to ima neke veze.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## zibba

Mamina vaga danas kaže da sam 6 kg u plusu, već drugi pregled u bolnici vaga ne radi pa ne znam što bi tamo rekla, ali je uporno bila na dvije kile manje nego ova. U svakom slučaju recimo da je 38 t 4-6 kg u plusu.

----------


## bubekica

> 13+4 tt + 0kg, jedem kao i prije trudnoće trenutno, prvih 11 tjedana sam imala lagane mučnine.
> Nadam se da do 16tt necu dobiti kile... pa ćemo vidjeti za dalje 
> Ne volim slatko pa mozda i to ima neke veze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Samo se ti nadaj  :Smile: 
Meni samo odjednom dosle 3 u plus  :Laughing:

----------


## Sybila

Zakljucujem svoje kile - otisla na porod s 34tt i +19kg.
Naotecena sam (sad, u trudnoci nist!) pa necu pisati svoju post-porodjajnu  :Grin:

----------


## MonaLi

> Samo se ti nadaj 
> Meni samo odjednom dosle 3 u plus


Uffff valjda necu odmah 3 dobiti  :Smile: 
Ali ko zna, i mama i sestra su po 25kg dobivale... živim u strahu, Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

> Uffff valjda necu odmah 3 dobiti 
> Ali ko zna, i mama i sestra su po 25kg dobivale... živim u strahu, Haha 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ja sam ih dobila u 2tj. Samo sam nabujala.

----------


## MonaLi

> Ja sam ih dobila u 2tj. Samo sam nabujala.


Možda je trbuščić kriv  :Smile:  jel jedeš vise ili? Ja nekako manje jedem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lasica1234

Ja sam 26tjedana, 7 kg.
U pocetku nisam nista dobivala a sad je odjednom naglo krenulo pa me brine koliko ce jos biti do kraja s obzirom da se debljam a uopce nemam teka bas.. u kojem su vama tjednu kile naglo krenule gore?

----------


## bubekica

> Možda je trbuščić kriv  jel jedeš vise ili? Ja nekako manje jedem 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kako je skocio busek tako su dosle i kile. Jedem vise jer nemam mucnina, ali jedem zdravije, ne jedem slatkise niti bijelo brasno. Ali sam cesto gladna i to slusam, ne namjeravam se izgladnjivati u trudnoci.

----------


## MonaLi

Bubekica - mene brine kaj vise nisam gladna kao kad sam imala mučnine, tad sam jela vise nego sada :/ meni je trbuh narastao ali kile ostale iste...

Lasica - ti si vec u tjednima kad ti je dosta kila od trbuha/bebe, jel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lasica1234

Pa ne znam.. ja sam 26.tjedan.. u prva tri mj nisam ni kilu dobila..i evo u iducih 3mj dobila ih 7.

----------


## Vlatk@

34+4 tt,  +11 kg

----------


## MonaLi

18+4tt = +2kg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snelly85

23.tt +13kg  :Sad:

----------


## lasica1234

31.tj + 9

----------


## lasica1234

Snelly cemu tuzan smajlic? Okej su ti kile..s tim da je to period kad najvise mozes jesti, kasnije opet izgubis apetit..ne brini (i ja sam tako odlucila)..pola ces na porodu izgubiti  :Kiss:

----------


## biska

26 tj. +10 kg

----------


## MonaLi

I ja tek ocekujem rast... kazu u 6.mj trudnoce da najvise dobijes...  bumo vidli  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, iz perspektive puno godina....

Ležala sam više od pola druge trudnoće i nakupila kila viška. Do danas ih se nisam uspjela riješiti. Ne debljam se dalje, ali ni ne mršavim (nosim istu suknju koju sam nosila i na porodiljnom) ali to je mala cijena za zdravo dijete... Ma da, dijete, napunit će 16 godina idući tjedan.

----------


## Vrci

I ja nisam lako gubila od prve T. Dobila 15 kg (a do 16tt sam bila na nuli). Pola otišlo na porodu i još par u tj iza jer je štitnjala poludila. 
Zadnjih nekoliko kila, koje su svi primijetili, baš je bilo oko trbuha, struk i to, rješavala sam godinu  i pol poslije. I to sredila tek svakodnevnim vježbanjem doma uz Jillian Michaels. Nikakve šetnje, dijete i sl. Baš znoj i vježbanje

Tako da sad ne bih voljela previše dobiti. Em imam granični šećer, pa mi dr rekao da pazim. Em znam da meni to ne ide lako dolje.

Sutra sam 18tt, i za sad sam na nuli (ili kojih 0,5 u minusu, jedno vrijeme bila i 1,5kg u minusu)

----------


## ivancica_001

19tt i evo +3 kile za sad....

----------


## bubekica

20tt +5

----------


## kitty

28 tt, +3 kg. 
I na kraju ipak dijagnoza GDM, nakon 2 granična OGTT-a i urednog GUK profila. Malo je povišen HbA1c...

----------


## MonaLi

Ja bi voljela dobiti do max 15kg ali necu sad nesto ekstra paziti. Jest cu normalno, slatko ne volim i mozda cu imati srece  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## snelly85

[QUOTE=lasica1234;2996766]Snelly cemu tuzan smajlic? Okej su ti kile..s tim da je to period kad najvise mozes jesti, kasnije opet izgubis apetit..ne brini (i ja sam tako odlucila)..pola ces na 
Nisu ok jer sam startala sa viskom...i sad na polovici trudnoce imam kilazu s kojom.sam trebala ic rodit  :Sad:

----------


## lasica1234

Da..to kuzim.. tu sam se i ja zeznula  :Sad:  Trebala sam s manje krenuti.. al kad slatko tako pase :/

----------


## Sybila

Da se pohvalim i utjesim vas koje se brinete  :Wink:  evo mene ni punih 6 tjedana kasnije, s +19, pala na +4,5kg. A kao debljala se jako, doktor upozoravao, ja se brinula... i jos k tome inace tesko skidam kile.

----------


## lasica1234

Woooooow!!!!

----------


## snelly85

Sybila,bravo  :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce tak i kod mene  :Smile: 
Evo ja vec tjedana dana pazim na prehranu,jedem po onoj dijeti za gd i kile su prestale rast.
Imam.ja dovoljno zaliha za curku  :Smile:

----------


## JUHU

Danas kod dr 22tt+1 = +6kg
Prva tri mjeseca se ništa nije ni vidjelo onda trbuščić krenuo rasti od 4 mjeseca.
Ne jedem  nešto previše a bome nisam ni ljubitelj slatkoga al eto kile se ljepe. 
Sad cu ipak malo pripaziti, upisala sam se i na trudnički pilates pa možda i to pomogne  :Smile:

----------


## MonaLi

JUHU - pa nije to puno kila, to ti je trbuh i tak to. Mozda kile dvije su klopa  :Smile:  

Ja sam 21+0 i mislim da sam na 3,5kg u plusu. Kazu sad ce tek krenuti, a i vidim da vise pocinjem jesti. Upsic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Eci

Ja sam sad 16 tt i +1,5 kg.
Da li postoni negdje tablica sa ocekivanim prirastom tezine po tjednima trudnoce?

----------


## Optimist

I mene zanima  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Ima onih trudničkih aplikacija za mobitel, u većini ima opcija za praćenje kilaže uz projekciju očekivanog prirasta.

Kod mene nakon 20 dana dijabetičke dijete otišlo i ovih par kg što sam dobila. Tako da je sad 30 tt i +0,5 kg  :Cool:

----------


## Vrci

20tt - -0.5kg.
Bila sam par dana i oko nule, i opet palo. Pazim na prehranu zbog secera,al buduci da je zadnji nalaz jako dobar, dopustit cu si i grijesenje. Al drzim se i dalje osnove ove prehrane

----------


## Marijaxy

Ja u prvom tromjesecju nisam nista dobila, nisam imala apetita, malo sam jela. Sad kad sam se "stabilizirala" u drugom tromjesecju (17.tj 2.5 kg), krenuo apetit i krenule kile. Bas slatko me ne privlaci ali kiflice i pogačice i voće... njam njam

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam se odrekla bijelog kruha i peciva i svih tih kiflica i svega...to mi najteze pada

----------


## bubekica

Ja se sutra vracam s prehrambeno razuzdanog ljetovanja, bit ce zanimljivo stati na vagu nakon 2tj  :Smile: 
Btw meni sve zvucite mrsavo, kao da je ovo natjecanje koja je manje dobila.

----------


## Eci

Bubekica i meni se cini. I ja sam se izvagala nakon 2 tj ljetovanja i iznenadila se...
Cure svaka cast!

----------


## pak

Ja vas sisam 16+2 = + 6 kg.
Prve 3 dobila odmah u startu. Mirovanje i voće su odradili svoje 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## biska

Nakon prvog tromjesecja na nuli, u drugom je nastupilo spektakularno debljanje :D otprilike kila tjedno.
28 tt, +12 kg
Stalno cekam da ce me na kontrolama ukoriti, ali nitko nista. Ujutro sam u stanju pojesti nevjerovatnu kolicinu hrane, a kad iz nekog razloga ne mogu jesti kad ogladnim to je katastrofa - mucnina, slabost, nervoza...
Tjesi me Sybilin post, valjda cu i ja tako nakon poroda :D

----------


## Hadasa

11tt , +3,5kg... ušla s viškom,nadam se da ipak neću puno dobiti...
Slatko mi se gadi(inače sam ga jako voljela) jedem dosta salata i mesa,priloge izbjegavam(ali ujutro ne mogu bez krekera) i voće me ubije,doslovce ovisna o lubenicama :Laughing:

----------


## lasica1234

Potpisujem za lubenicee!! Uff!

----------


## Optimist

Ja sam u trudnocu usla s +3 zimska kg koja inace dobijem preko zime i koja se (inace) otope s proljetnim snijegom, ali ovaj put su ostala i neka su  :Smile: 
Povrh njih sam dobila cca 2 kg u 12 tt.
Cini mi se da je od toga 1 kg u cicama i stalno ih gledam kako su prekrasne, napokon cetvorka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marusha99

Druga trudnoća 27tj +16kg, sve isto kao u prvoj trudnoći, u GRAM za nevjerovat, copy/paste

----------


## lamy

Prva trudnoca, porodila se u 40.tt+12 kg. Sad sam 21.tt -9 kg :Sad: ((Jucer mi kaze gin.da ne smijem vise mrsati jer se moze odraziti na bebu i njen rast, ali nije do mene. Jedem svaka 2 sata, doduse jako malo raznoliku hranu, ali ako nista hljeba pola pojedem dnevno...

----------


## lasica1234

Lamy a kako to? Sto se dogada? Povracas ili je nesto drugo u pitanju?

----------


## lamy

Povracala sam prvo tromjesece jako puno i od tad mi zeludac nista ne prima. Boli me sta god pojedem tako da samo jedem pavlaku, palentu, paradajz i tikvice

----------


## bubekica

Evo mene 23+3, +6.5kg.
Moram pripaziti na prehranu da ne bi sad odjednom buknula.

----------


## Argente

27+5, +7kg

Dosad je prirast bio slab, zadnji mjesec me krenulo. Bilo bi i više da mi - ne znam da li opet ili još - nije stalno mučno...

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sad 21+5, +4,5kg... polako krecu kile  :Smile:  malo cu isto pripaziti 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MonaLi

27+5, +9kg!!! Nis ne pazim ipak  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pak

23+2  +8.5 kg

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Marijaxy

24 tj....7 kg. Apetit raseeee

----------


## ivancica_001

28+2, +6.5 kg.... uz gd

----------


## Sybila

Neka istrazivanja u Japanu pokazala su povezanost izmedju niske porodjajne tezine, uzrokovane pritiskom na zene da dobiju minimalo dodatne tezine tijekom trudnoce, i kasnije hipertenzije zbog nedovoljno razvijenih bubrega.
Dok nije dobro dobiti previse kilograma, danasnja opsjednutost minimalnim dobitkom na kilazi ocito ima implikacije koje nam u ovom trenutku ne padaju na pamet.
Procitajte: http://www.sciencealert.com/high-blo...-their-kidneys

----------


## kitty

Po novim smjernicama valjda svaka treća trudnica ima GDM i budu stavljene na dijetu. I što onda drugo očekivati nego minimalni dobitak na kilaži. Ne bih rekla da je sve baš opsjednutost minimalnim dobitkom.
Evo, ja sam sad 38 tt i sa kilažom na +1 kg. Ne radi opsesije školama nego radi dijabetičke dijete.

----------


## ooleot

Jaaaaako ovisi o doktoru. Mene je moja s granicnim 120 min vrijednostima "pustila" pa nisam dobila GD.
Neki doktori s time gnjave i odmah pripisuju GD.
Jednoc u sobi dok sam bila u bolnici cura 5.3 prva vrijednost nema GD. Druga iste brojcice ima i eto je ceka indukciju preksutra zbog toga.

Tak da meni sve to oko GDa nema opce smisla i svatko radi po svojem.

----------


## kitty

Ja ga imam sa 5.1 natašte i svim ostalim urednim nalazima. Ali opet sam mišljenja da je bolje i "puhati na hladno" nego dobit neku komplikaciju jer "nije to ništa".

----------


## Vrci

Tako i ja. Imala sam 5.1 dva puta nataste i iako nemam upisan GD sluzbeno od svog gin, imam preporuku dijete 1800cal

Sad sam u 28tt i dobila sam 3kg.
U prvoj trudnoci nisam imala secer i dobila ukupno 15kg
Pocetna kilaza u obje t mi je jednaka

----------


## dominikslatki

Čitam i svi nešto smiješno kilica dobivaju. Prije kao da se češće čulo +20 i takve brojke. Meni se isto čini da je to neki trend postao ako se to tako može reci, pogotovo ono , izašla iz rodilišta sa -10 kg..

U prvoj sam išla rodit u 38tt sa +20. Doma došla sa +16 i jako bila žalosna ! Bez veze, za 3 mjeseca vratila svoju težinu.

Sad sam 23 tt na +12 sam i panika me lovi ali samo zbog pritiska da je to puno, a vjerojatno će sve opet otic. Jedem isto kao prije samo i večeru , kad nisam trudna ne večeram , tj samo jogurt ili jabuku.

----------


## sirius

> Neka istrazivanja u Japanu pokazala su povezanost izmedju niske porodjajne tezine, uzrokovane pritiskom na zene da dobiju minimalo dodatne tezine tijekom trudnoce, i kasnije hipertenzije zbog nedovoljno razvijenih bubrega.
> Dok nije dobro dobiti previse kilograma, danasnja opsjednutost minimalnim dobitkom na kilazi ocito ima implikacije koje nam u ovom trenutku ne padaju na pamet.
> Procitajte: http://www.sciencealert.com/high-blo...-their-kidneys


Slazem se.
Ima jos istrazivanja u raznim drugim smjerovima .
( da ne pricam o logici da normalni zdravi ljudi kao normalan secer nataste imaju vrijednosti do 6.0, a trudnice sve nize 5.1. Po toj logici sve zene koje su netrudne imale secer izmedu 5.1-6.0 odjednom su problematice. )

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja sam imala 5.7 pa 5.4 i nisam se držala dijete. Da sam imala više od 6 onda bih. Nisam jer se ne mogu najesti dvije tanke šnite kruha sa dvije tanke šnite sira. Nije mi to normalan obrok za odraslu osobu.

----------


## ivancica_001

Ja se čitavo vrijeme brinem kako dobivam premalo. Iako me svi uvjeravaju da je sve to ok. A sad sam još i na 1800 zbog gd-a... tako da ćemo vidjeti kako će kile od sada na dalje ići pošto stagniram na istoj kilaza sad već 3 tjedana.

----------


## željkica

Ja sam do sada dobila 4,5 kg ,sad sam 26+5 ,secer mi je u redu al je beba svejedno bila veca za 2 tjedna na proslom pregledu,reka je dr ako ovako nastavi bit ce preko 4 kg ,sta ja tu mogu i starijeg sam rodila sa 4600  :Cool:

----------


## Argente

38tt, +15...

----------


## kitty

Moj rezime - išla roditi sa +1 kg, došla doma sa -11 kg. A beba 4500 g, bez obzira na dijabetičku dijetu i ne dobivanje na kilaži. Da mi je netko pričao rekla bih sa sigurno dijabetes nije bio dobro reguliran.

----------


## Vrci

Kitty, imala si GD?

Ja sam sa 31tt u plusu 4.5kg. I mama mi stalno govori kako ce beba rasti kad ja tak malo imam plusa, a stalno joj objasnjavam da to nema veze

----------


## Munkica

Smijem li vas pitati jeste li imale viška prije trudnoće pa su se zbog dijabetičke dijete kile topile ili se jednostavno kile nisu primale što god da ste jele?

Ja sam u 12 tt i dobila sam 0,5 do 1 kg, ali sve se bojim da stvari ne izmaknu kontroli. Ne jedem šećer, max 2 voćke na dan, 2-3 kriške baugetta dnevno ili integralnih wasa pločica su uglavnom svi ugljikohidtrati. Maksimalno svakih 10 dana zgriješim s nekom tjesteninom ili rižom.

----------


## miuta821

Ja ne pazim jedem sve sta mi pase sad sam 18tj i sam na +3kg.ali nemam neki apetit pretjerano. (pijem elevit). 

Poslano sa mog F3311 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## dominikslatki

Mene isto zanima jeste vi curke s tako malo kg bile u plusu na početku ili?
Meni je to ono wow.
Ja sam na +15 27tj
Bila sam prije T u minusu 6kg.
U prvoj dobila 22, došla doma sa +16, sve se istopilo uz normalnu prehranu, nikakva dijeta u 3-4 mj , na kraju i u minus otišla ..
Izgledam najnormalnije, nisam ni otecena ni debela, malo popunjena  :Wink:

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam trenutno 33tt, + 11kg, bilo bi i vise da nemam vec tjedna proljev :/ pa su kile stale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Optimist

Danas 24 tt i + 6 kg.

----------


## bubekica

34tj +12, ali stojimo vec neko vrijeme. Imala sam neki nagli skok prije te stagnacije.
Pazim i dalje sto jedem, ali si priustim guste  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

20+4tt, +4.5kg. Sad je faza skupljanja kila, ali se ovaj put nadam da neću stati na +7kg do kraja trudnoće.

----------


## pak

28 TT+ 11,5 kg. 

Poslano sa mog D6503 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## ivancica_001

33+0 i još uvijek sam na +6.5 kg

----------


## kitty

Vrci, da, vodili su me kao GDM (zbog 5,1 natašte u OGTT, inače sve drugo kao i GUK profil i uvijek uredni).

----------


## Marijaxy

Sutra točno 29 tj. U plusu 14 kg. Izvlacim se na blizance, ali znam da bih morala vise paziti, ali sam gladna. U prvom tromjesjecju nisam dobila ni grama. Zato je sad krenulo. Sva sreca pa sam 173 i krenula sa 64 kg pa ne izgledam strasno, ali se bojim da cu se predebljati!!!

----------


## MonaLi

Danas 36+4 i u plusu sam 14kg... fun fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam s 35+5 u plusu 6kg.
Sad ocekujem jos neke 3kg, gledajuci kako mi bilo prvi puta

I sad bi bio veci plus da me tjedan dana nije mucila jaka zgaravica

----------


## MonaLi

Vrci - I ja bi imala veci plus da nisam imala proljev 2 tjedna  :Smile:  
Taman kad rodis ces biti na staroj kilazi  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bubekica

38+2, u plusu 14kg.
Ja sam zadovoljna.

----------


## Sybila

> Sutra točno 29 tj. U plusu 14 kg. Izvlacim se na blizance, ali znam da bih morala vise paziti, ali sam gladna. U prvom tromjesjecju nisam dobila ni grama. Zato je sad krenulo. Sva sreca pa sam 173 i krenula sa 64 kg pa ne izgledam strasno, ali se bojim da cu se predebljati!!!


Tijelo zna sto mu treba. Masti za odrzavanje tebe i beba i njihov pravilan rast. Zato i pohranjuje. Ne brini! Ne uzrujavaj se,.sve ce oni to pojesti kad dodju  :Smile:

----------


## lasica1234

Meni je 12kg koje sam dobila (al niska sam jako pa je to za mene dosta) otislo prvih mjesec dana nakon poroda! I dalje su u opadanju! Tako da ne brinite! Sve ode! Ja sam mislila da je to mit

----------


## lasica1234

> Sutra točno 29 tj. U plusu 14 kg. Izvlacim se na blizance, ali znam da bih morala vise paziti, ali sam gladna. U prvom tromjesjecju nisam dobila ni grama. Zato je sad krenulo. Sva sreca pa sam 173 i krenula sa 64 kg pa ne izgledam strasno, ali se bojim da cu se predebljati!!!


 Marija, meni su u zadnjem trom. skroz stali kg.. vecinu sam u drugom dobila. Malo je to za blizance..super si

----------


## Vrci

> Meni je 12kg koje sam dobila (al niska sam jako pa je to za mene dosta) otislo prvih mjesec dana nakon poroda! I dalje su u opadanju! Tako da ne brinite! Sve ode! Ja sam mislila da je to mit


Mislim da ipak ovo nije istina za sve jelte... Ja sam u prvoj T dobila 15 kila. I zadnje 4 sam skidala dugo dugo, skoro do ove trudnoće. A kužilo mi se, ostalo sala na struku i trbuhu najviše.

Sad sam po vagi u TA +5kg (37+5tt), a doma +6kg  :Laughing:  Pazila sam radi GUK-a na prehranu, a sad kad jedem normalno, plus slatko dosta, zadnja 2tj stagniram

----------


## Optimist

> Sad sam po vagi u TA +5kg (37+5tt), a doma +6kg


I ja kod svog gin. +8, a doma +9  :Grin: 

30+3 tt

----------


## lasica1234

> Mislim da ipak ovo nije istina za sve jelte... Ja sam u prvoj T dobila 15 kila. I zadnje 4 sam skidala dugo dugo, skoro do ove trudnoće. A kužilo mi se, ostalo sala na struku i trbuhu najviše.
> 
> Sad sam po vagi u TA +5kg (37+5tt), a doma +6kg  Pazila sam radi GUK-a na prehranu, a sad kad jedem normalno, plus slatko dosta, zadnja 2tj stagniram


Vjerojatno nije za sve.. :/
Meni isto recimo trbuh ne izgleda najbolje..nije cak do sala vec je vise nekako zaobljen..napuhnut, ne znam..

----------


## MonaLi

Ja sam 38+5 i trenutno sam na +15kg!! Ne izgledam bas koda sam se puno zdebljala jer sam bila mrsavija prije ali voljela bi da sad kile stanu. Dosta sam niska i mislim da mi ne treba vise  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## LaraLana

12+5 tt -1,5 kg

----------


## Muma

27tt, + 5.5/6 kg

----------


## LaraLana

20+5 tt + 0 kg
Evo konacno sam vratila svoje dvije izgubljene kile!

----------


## Ribica 1

9+3 -2kg

----------


## bodo

24tt +2kg

----------


## VeraM

Joj, ja sam 2.trudnoću počela s onoliko kila koliko sam imala u 6. mjesecu prve trudnoće. Grozno. Bojim se već gdje će to otić.

----------


## Nivana

19+5Tj >> 7.5kg šok/šok kaže doktorica da bi trebala do sljedećeg pregleda s 24 tj. Imati i dalje isti kilažu!! Nemogucaaa misijaaa misl da kad udahnem dobijem 1 kg

----------


## lunah

Ja sam trudna 4 i pol mj i već sam dobila 8 kila  :kettlebell:  muči me to jer se osjećam tromo, fali mi energije i stalno mi se spava a i inače imam niski tlak pa mi se spava još više ma užas, nadam se da se neću još previše udebljati jer stvarno jedem 2-3 puta dnevno i to kao i inače ništa više, jedino jedem puno voća al kad mi paše jako  :Sad:

----------


## Nivana

Lunah, evo provjereno kod mene od kad sam na. Dijeti od doktorice  , 2 kg u minusu... imaj 5 obroka dnevno ne sad da se natrpaš.... ja oko 7 kava, 9 musli s jogurtom, ili nešto lagano, kivi/jabuka..11 sati doručak 2 kuh jaja, ili svježi sir 90 g, ručak oko 3 to jedem normalno s ukućanima, i poslje možda neko voće do 7 navečer,   I oko 10 casa mlijeka ili jogurta... lagano i pomalo.   Nadam se da će mi dr biti srwtna

----------


## Ribica 1

16tt + 2kg, 1,5 mjesec ranije sam dobila 2 kg nego u prosloj T.

----------


## milasova8

21tt +6 kg..
Nadam se da do kraja nece biti vise od 12 kila

----------


## anabeg

36tt + 6kg

----------


## Munkica

Ja se vama divim. 
Pazila sam na unos kalorija (manje od 2000 dan), jela zdravo i dosla do +17 kg. 
Ok, sad kad beba ima 6 mj sam na -20, ali svejedno ne znam kako uspijevate  :Smile:

----------


## anabeg

Ne pazim na unos kalorija uopce, jedam sto mi se jede. Ovu trudnocu ne mogu primirisati slatkom. Samo sto jedem mini obroke, bas mini..jer svaki obilatiji obrok mi stvari uzasnu tezinu i mucninu.
U svakoj trudnoci sam minimalno dobivala na tezini.
U prvoj cini mi se 6, u drugoj 1 (jedan jedini), trecoj mislim 7-8..i evo sad 6 u plusu.

----------


## anabeg

S tim da sam ja u svakoj trudnoci osim sad u zadnjoj imala podosta kila viska u samom startu, tako da su meni trudnoce bile ko svojevrsne dijete, jer bi nakon svakog poroda, nakon nekih cca mjesec dana imala i do 10tak kg manje nego kad sam ostala trudna. Ne znam to objasniti, jednostavno je tako bilo. Jela sam normalno.

----------


## Munkica

Jela sam i ja normalno samo bez slatkog zbog inzulinske rezistencije. Ok, varala sam malo pred kraj  :Smile:  ali inace bas ne jedemo slatko. 
Gubitak kila nakon trudnoce je vjerojatno zbog dojenja. Meni je dijete sve kile posisalo  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Ja cu se sutra vagati. Sutra sam 34tt.  :Smile:

----------


## leptirići

32+3 plus 10 kg, ali i dalje nosim hlace 36 :Grin: , sve mi je u trbuhu, ne pazim sta jedem, jedem sve sto mi pase

----------


## katka22

Uhhh....16+3 a ja sam vec na +4kg. Nisam nimalo zadovoljna ni ponosna na sebe. U prvoj trudnoci dobila sam tek 1kg u ovo doba, sve ukupno 11. Sad mi je apetit ogroman, jedem cesto i svasta i nisam pazila na to uopce, mirovala sam u pocetku, nisam radila...vracam se raditi za dva dana i nadam se povratku u normalni ritam i da se debljanje nece nastaviti ovim tempom..nekako se nadam dobiti maksimalno 12-13 kg. Nastavim li ovako, bit ce duplo...puj puj. Visoka sam 180 i sva sam u trbuhu vec, nemam problema s kilama inace i ne bi si zeljela zapapriti sad na pragu 40-ih... ima li iko tu neku trudnicku dijetu da skicnem kako se tu jede?

----------


## marla-s

29tt + 8 kg.
Zadovoljna sam, samo sto me velicina stomka sputava u mnogocemu, plus ledja me rasturaju.

----------


## alef

Evo da se i ja prijavim. 23 tt +2 kg. Do 12tt sam bila oko 2 u minusu, onda ih lagano vraćala. Sa 20 sam jos bila na nuli...
U prve dvije trudnoće dobila sam po skoro 25kg, sad se zaista nadam manjoj cifri jer sam ušla u trudnoću s ogromnim viškom...

----------


## sara79

31 tt +9 kg.

----------


## katka22

> Uhhh....16+3 a ja sam vec na +4kg. Nisam nimalo zadovoljna ni ponosna na sebe. U prvoj trudnoci dobila sam tek 1kg u ovo doba, sve ukupno 11. Sad mi je apetit ogroman, jedem cesto i svasta i nisam pazila na to uopce, mirovala sam u pocetku, nisam radila...vracam se raditi za dva dana i nadam se povratku u normalni ritam i da se debljanje nece nastaviti ovim tempom..nekako se nadam dobiti maksimalno 12-13 kg. Nastavim li ovako, bit ce duplo...puj puj. Visoka sam 180 i sva sam u trbuhu vec, nemam problema s kilama inace i ne bi si zeljela zapapriti sad na pragu 40-ih... ima li iko tu neku trudnicku dijetu da skicnem kako se tu jede?


25+5 i evo mene na +8 kila. Disciplinu uvodim kako koji dan i čini mi se da ću uspjeti ostati unutar nekih zdravih granica koje sam si zadala. Iako ispada da dobivam mjesečno cca 2 kile....što ustvari zvuči puno.

----------


## eryngium

Ja se u ovoj trudnoći uopće ne zabrinjavam oko kila. Znam koliko su brzo otišle u prvoj i da bi mi dobro došlo da sam tada još koju natukla.
Sad sam 36tt i na +14.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## milasova8

Slazem se sa eryngium..
Prvi put sam dobila 9 kg i isto se sjecam da sam zalila sto nisam dobila koju kilu vise. 
Sad sam 31 tt i na +10

----------


## maeve

Trudnoću sam počela s 49,6 kg, u 24. tjednu sam imala ravnih 55, a na zadnjem pregledu u 35. tjednu 59 kg (+9,4). Nisam se udebljala nigdje osim u trbuhu, možda mrvicu u nogama.  :Smile:  Pitala sam doktoricu više puta je li to ok, kaže da je. Beba napreduje normalno, čak je i malkice prebucmasta.

----------


## katka22

> Ja se u ovoj trudnoći uopće ne zabrinjavam oko kila. Znam koliko su brzo otišle u prvoj i da bi mi dobro došlo da sam tada još koju natukla.
> Sad sam 36tt i na +14.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Kad pročitam svoje postove ispada da se ja strašno zamaram :Laughing: . 
Ustvari mene najviše brine taj veliki odmak godina između trudnoća i samim time mi je situacija neusporediva. Od dobivenih 11kg u prvoj trudnoći u porodu sam izgubila 8 i izašla iz bolnice u svojim trapericama. Tada mi je dobiti 5 kila i izgubiti ih drugi tjedan bilo bez po muke. Sada...stvari drugačije funkcioniraju. Ne bi ja htjela ispast previše tašta. Ne radi se ovdje o izgledu. Naravno, najvažnije je da je s bebom i sa mnom sve ok...sve ja to znam. Na 180 visine kažu ljudi da mi se i ne vidi ništa osim trbuha. Ali osjećaj tromosti, umora i nemoći koji nekako sve više osjećam...osjećam se tako staro i umorno na dane da se zapitam kako ću noćariti noćima koje me čekaju... Zaista, velika je razlika biti trudnica u 20-ima i 30-ima.

----------


## eryngium

> Kad pročitam svoje postove ispada da se ja strašno zamaram[emoji38]. 
> Ustvari mene najviše brine taj veliki odmak godina između trudnoća i samim time mi je situacija neusporediva. Od dobivenih 11kg u prvoj trudnoći u porodu sam izgubila 8 i izašla iz bolnice u svojim trapericama. Tada mi je dobiti 5 kila i izgubiti ih drugi tjedan bilo bez po muke. Sada...stvari drugačije funkcioniraju. Ne bi ja htjela ispast previše tašta. Ne radi se ovdje o izgledu. Naravno, najvažnije je da je s bebom i sa mnom sve ok...sve ja to znam. Na 180 visine kažu ljudi da mi se i ne vidi ništa osim trbuha. Ali osjećaj tromosti, umora i nemoći koji nekako sve više osjećam...osjećam se tako staro i umorno na dane da se zapitam kako ću noćariti noćima koje me čekaju... Zaista, velika je razlika biti trudnica u 20-ima i 30-ima.


Ma kužim te ja. Meni nije velika razlika između prvog i drugog, al me prvi potrošio žešće. A bome uništava me i dalje jer je izbacio dnevno spavanje a noću od 3 do 5 ujutro rijetko kad da spava. Al se svejedno za kile ne brinem. Ono, otići će, kad tad. 
S prvim je 11kg ostalo u rodilištu. Za par mjeseci sam bila kao kostur sa škembom. Ne vidim sad neki scenarij gdje ću uz njih dvoje stići normalno jesti, tako da koliko ih je, je. Ne jedem ništa više nego inače i otečenija sam jedno 3x više nego u prvoj t. Pitam se što su mi stvarne kile a što voda.
Kako je biti trudnica u 20ima nemam pojma, nije mi se ukazala takva prilika. Vjerujem da je dan i noć, al nemam dokaz iz prve ruke.  :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## katka22

> Ma kužim te ja. Meni nije velika razlika između prvog i drugog, al me prvi potrošio žešće. A bome uništava me i dalje jer je izbacio dnevno spavanje a noću od 3 do 5 ujutro rijetko kad da spava. Al se svejedno za kile ne brinem. Ono, otići će, kad tad. 
> S prvim je 11kg ostalo u rodilištu. Za par mjeseci sam bila kao kostur sa škembom. Ne vidim sad neki scenarij gdje ću uz njih dvoje stići normalno jesti, tako da koliko ih je, je. Ne jedem ništa više nego inače i otečenija sam jedno 3x više nego u prvoj t. Pitam se što su mi stvarne kile a što voda.
> Kako je biti trudnica u 20ima nemam pojma, nije mi se ukazala takva prilika. Vjerujem da je dan i noć, al nemam dokaz iz prve ruke.  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


A ono...vjerojatno se sjećaš sebe generalno u 20-ima. Ok ne treba generalizirati niti smo svi isti, ali... Općenito  ti nije ništa teško, možeš noćima ako treba bez velikog spavanja, nema nikakvih boljki...mene je nakon 35-te sve nešto krenulo bolit. Od leđa, nogu, raznoraznih infekcija, želuca/gastritisa, vena....mislim, ponekad se zabrinem za sebe u budućnosti/starosti ako mi je već sad ovako  :Laughing: . Zasad vodu ne zadržavam, nadam se da ni neću. Pojam škembice sam tek upoznala sad u zadnje dvije stimulacije u kojima sam dobila 3-4 kile i nisam uspjela izgubit jer je došla trudnoća. Inače imam problema sa spolnim hormonima pa i to nosi svoje...generalno, veselo.

----------


## alef

Ja sam sad na +5,5 (32 tt). Prilično ok, samo da ne krene sad ubrzani neki prirast...

----------


## Smajlich

15+4 (+1kg) Trudnocu sam pocela s 68kg sto je moja normalna tezina na 1,77cm. Kad su pocele mucnine i dobila gripu, smrsavila na 64kg. Sada imam 69kg i sretna sam jer sam se pocela debljati. Mucnine su se smanjile, uglavnom su navecer, rjeđe povraćam i bolje se osjećam. U prvoj trudnoci dobila sam 17kg, u drugoj 13 pa se nadam da ce i sada biti oko toga broja.

----------


## vikky

Malo mi je neugodno pisati kad vidim vaše postove, ali ja sam 15+5 i trenutno sam na +5.5

----------


## vikky

P.s.
Sada sam na nekoj dijeti  (za večeru salata ili juha; za doručak voćka) da to ne ide u nedogled jer sam ušla s plusom u trudnoću. Tješim se da će pomoći i smanjivanje utrogestana i estrofema koje sam dobila u IVF postupku i koje pijem od početka.  Najgore mi je sto se lako umaram i tijelo mi teško dolazi u kondiciju koja je užasno losa bez obzira na trud :/

----------


## Jadranka

> Malo mi je neugodno pisati kad vidim vaše postove, ali ja sam 15+5 i trenutno sam na +5.5


Uf, ja sam na toliko bila sa 9. Sad sam na 14+4 i vise se ne vazem. U mene u svakoj trudnoci neka neobicna mucnina koju samo hrana ponistava. Ako ne jedem svako malo, povracam. Al sad je, u drugom tromjesecju, vec malo bolje. Inace sam u svakoj trudnoci dobila 20-ak kila, al bi ih uredno i izgubila u prvih 6-8 mjeseci. To bebe sve posisu, pa se one fino zbuce  :Smile: , tjesim se...

----------


## vikky

Hvala Jadranka, sad mi je malo lakše  :Smile:  i sama se nekako nadam da će se to brzi vratiti nakon poroda

----------


## katka22

29+2 i evo me na +9. Disciplina radi svoje i ostajem u razumnim okivirima. Što je oš važnije, dobro se osjećam, nemam nikakvih tegoba, riješila sam se beštija i neka tako ostane do kraja...

----------


## vikky

@katka, hajde podijeli tu disciplinu  :Smile:  Ja sam već na +6. Sad opet pazim  (doduše,  love me i neke kasno popodnevne mučnine zadnjih dana, pa preskačem veceru) - nadam se da odem u minus barem kilo - dva

----------


## marla-s

Vikky nemoj sad odlaziti u minuse, bit ce vremena za to. Radije gledaj da jedes kvalitetno, kreci se koliko mozes, ako mozes. Ja nisam mogla i to nekretanje mi je stvorilo mnoge poteskoce. U konacnici sam otisla roditi (40tt+5) s 13 kg viska, a iz bolnice izasla s 8 kila manje. Ovih 5 preostalih se necu truditi skinuti jer je to 66 kg na mojih 175 cm sto uopce ne izgleda lose. Ustvari, da budem iskrena...zaboli me za kile. Bitno da je covjek zdrav, da se dobro osjeca. A kretanje i zdrava, kvalitetna prehrana su svakako prioritet - bili trudni ili ne. No trudnoca je ipak drugo stanje i nije lako tijelu proci kroz sve promjene. Zato, pusti minuse i gledaj na kvalitetu onog sto unosis  :Wink:

----------


## vikky

Marla, slažem se. Neka sve prođe ok, ali isto se volim malo kontrolirati, jer i mene nekretnja najviše ubija. Užasno se brzo umorim, a po pitanju hrane i skidanja kila, upravo mi i jest cilj samo malo pripaziti na kvalitetu namirnica  :Smile:  počele su me loviti velike žgaravice (a tek sam u 16 tjednu), tako da ću morati sada paziti, jer me mučnine popodne ubijaju  :Sad:

----------


## marla-s

Vjerujem da ti je to muka sa zgaravicama. Kad lezis postavi se malo poviseno. Meni je bio pritisak na dijafragmu, ali to tek nakon 30tt. Popustilo je kako se beba okrenula. A to nekretanje je ubitacno, nadam se da ces moci makar u lagane setnje, tim vise sto dolazi sve ljepse vrijeme. Mene u kraj prepalo kako cu uopce na porod s toliko manjka kondicije, pa sam hodala 5 katova po bolnici svaki dan da barem malo dodjem u kondiciju. Ali ja sam se nadala da cu tim potaknuti i porod, ti u tom tjednu ne potici nista. Vidi po tijelu koliko mozes i ne precjenjuj se  :Wink:

----------


## Jadranka

Ja sam u ovoj trudnoci strasno iscrpljena. I slabo se krecem.  Al od iduceg tjedna krecem na vjezbe za trudnice pa se nadam opcen poboljsanju stanja  :Smile:  Isla sam na te vjezbe u prvoj trudnoci i bas su bile ok. A trebala bi pocet i malo vise se vani kretat po ovim lipim vremenima... Vikki, i meni je jos mucno... Al doduse, iz svog iskustva, ocekujem da mucnine prodju onog casa kad rodim, ne prije. I ja sam 15/16 tjedan.

----------


## vikky

Hvala na savjetima  :Smile:  Meni je prva trudnoca i sve mi je potpuno novo. Neki dan sam bas probala jesti više manjih obroka u jednom danu i mogu reći da je ispali vrlo efikasno. Trebam se prisiliti nekako na to, vjerujem da bi dosta problema nestalo stabilizacijom probave i da bi se žgaravica umanjila. Vjerujem da bi i bolovi u leđima bili manji da skinem barem jedno kilo. Nije lako, ali na koncu su mi to sve slatke muke, samo neka je sve u redu s trudnoćom  :Smile:  Najgore mi je sto mi je sve novo,pa se često nepotrebno prepadnem da nešto nije u redu.

----------


## milasova8

35 tt i ja sam na laganih +12..
Iskreno se nadam da cu nakon poroda moci obuci svoju staru odjecu. 
Trenutno nista ne mogu obuci,sve me stisce,haljine su postale ili uske ili kratke,ne pase mi nista preko trbuha a bome ni ispod njega. 
Trbuh mi je bas velik,jedva ga nosim..

----------


## mare41

milasova :Heart:

----------


## katka22

> @katka, hajde podijeli tu disciplinu  Ja sam već na +6. Sad opet pazim  (doduše,  love me i neke kasno popodnevne mučnine zadnjih dana, pa preskačem veceru) - nadam se da odem u minus barem kilo - dva


Draga, samo osvijesti svaki zalogaj koji unosis. Nije pametno sad provoditi neke dijete za gubljenje kila, al svakako je pozeljno usporiti dobivanje novih. Smanji si kalorije sama, nek ti vodic budu reducirani jelovnici za trudnice do 1800-2000 kalorija. Izbaci pekaru, barem nakon dorucka, puno povrca, vodi racuna o kolicini voca i vocnih sokova ako ih cijedis jer to je sami secer kolko god prirodan bio...i nastoj se kretati kolko god mozes. I puno puno vode pij.  
Dobila sam i ja jos jednu kilicu, sad sam na +10. Ocekujem bar jos 2-3 do kraja. I to ce bit ok. Racunam na neki gubitak u rodilistu, dojenje kasnije ce odraditi ostatak. 
Danas sam 30+3. Ogromna sam. Ustvari, samo trbuh mi je ogroman. S ledja mi se i ne vidi da sam trudna. Visina me izvlaci ustvari (180). Mali je strasno strasno zivahan, kao da nema mjesta unutra pa me ti njegovi pokreti vec zabole. Isto me muci zgaravica, probavu sam nekako valjda i s prehranom regulirala. A i povremeno uzmem onaj moj prahic i super mi odgovara. Za zgaravicu mi pomaze jedino soda. Krenulo je samo navecer a sad bude kroz cijeli dan. Poviseni polozaj pri lezanju isto pomaze... Sve u svemu, kraj se blizi i veselimo mu se. Jedva cekamo tu malu nemirnu mrvu...




> 35 tt i ja sam na laganih +12..
> Iskreno se nadam da cu nakon poroda moci obuci svoju staru odjecu. 
> Trenutno nista ne mogu obuci,sve me stisce,haljine su postale ili uske ili kratke,ne pase mi nista preko trbuha a bome ni ispod njega. 
> Trbuh mi je bas velik,jedva ga nosim..


Draga, sitno sitno i ti brojis a eto mene odmah iza tebe...sto se tice robe ja sam uzela par majica nedavno u h&m i jedne traperice i ne izlazim iz toga. Vjerojatno cu to do kraja nosit...spasilo me to, dosadile su mi trenerke i tajice. 

Marla, kako ti i tvoja bebica, jeste se uhodale? Dojis li?

----------


## alef

Ja sam na kraju otisla na carski sa 37+2, i 6,5 kg u plusu... ne znam ni sama kako... ali prezadovoljna sam.

----------


## NikiNena

Ja sam 16+3 , na pocetku trudnoce sam morala mirovati zbog hematoma i zabranjeno mi je vjezbanje i nakon sto je hatom nestao. imam sad +4kg. Prva mi je trudnoca i usla sam sa 3kg viska, strah me je koliko cu jos naslagati do kraja. Svi mi govore da ce ti kg otici nakon poroda ali ne tjesi me to uopste, vec sad se lose osjecam zbog svog debeljuskastog izgleda, ne volim da stajem pred ogledalo uopste  :Sad:  Zaista ne jedem mnogo, slatko i sokove nikako, ne znam otkud mi ti kilogrami i ima li veze sto sam uzimala progesteron  visoke doze, do prije par dana...

----------


## spajalica

NikiNena ne nerviraj se. Sad je situacija takva kakva je. Nemoj se ponasati tako prema sebi. Nakon poroda, vratit ces se uobicajnom stilu zivota. Pridruzit ces nam se na vjezbacicama, pononvo ces vjezbati.
Sad uzivaj u trudnoci, ako je uredna, opusti se i mirno uplovi u kraj trudnoce.

----------


## jelena.O

> Ja sam 16+3 , na pocetku trudnoce sam morala mirovati zbog hematoma i zabranjeno mi je vjezbanje i nakon sto je hatom nestao. imam sad +4kg. Prva mi je trudnoca i usla sam sa 3kg viska, strah me je koliko cu jos naslagati do kraja. Svi mi govore da ce ti kg otici nakon poroda ali ne tjesi me to uopste, vec sad se lose osjecam zbog svog debeljuskastog izgleda, ne volim da stajem pred ogledalo uopste  Zaista ne jedem mnogo, slatko i sokove nikako, ne znam otkud mi ti kilogrami i ima li veze sto sam uzimala progesteron  visoke doze, do prije par dana...


Ubaci hodanje koliko mozes smijes
Nisu to neke brojke sad

----------


## katka22

> 29+2 i evo me na +9. Disciplina radi svoje i ostajem u razumnim okivirima. Što je oš važnije, dobro se osjećam, nemam nikakvih tegoba, riješila sam se beštija i neka tako ostane do kraja...


37+2 i na +13-14 kg... za par dana idem na CR i nadam se da s ovom kilazom zakljucujem. Sve u svemu zadovoljna sam iako sam se evo tek sad skroz opustila. Do termina bi dobila sigurno jos koju kilu tako da je ovo sve ok. Malac je procijenjen na 3600g, i njemu je to sasvim dovoljno...

----------


## SupergirlR33

23+4tj +2kg, toliko sam dosada dobila. Ušla sam sa 83kg u trudnoću. (ali imam i 182 cm). Nije mi ni trbuh veliki ali sve je otišlo u njega. Više puta na dan jedem, manje obroke, obilno voće jer mi skroz paše, ribu, meso, povrće. Slatko, samo sladolede ili neki domaći kolač ako napravim. Grickalice oduvijek prezirem, tako da to ne jedem. Puno se krećem, jednostavno ne mogu biti na miru. Prošlu subotu sam bila na Učkoj s mužem i psima, išli smo malo hodati, ginička mi dobila slom živaca kad je čula  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Ja se čuvam, daleko od toga, ali ne mogu ležati po cijele dane i toviti se hranom. A uopće nisam imala mučnina, od početka trudnoće nikakvih problema.

----------


## Mila majka

Kako stojite s težinom?
Ja 21 tjedan, +3.5 kg.
Stvarno pazim što jedem, izbjegavam slatkiše (premda ih sanjam), ali me ovaj manjak kretanja ubija. Osjećam se natečeno. Odem svaki dan malo s djecom van, ali malo je tu čistog hodanja, uglavnom su to jako male relacije.

----------


## ZenaPomorca

22 tjedan...+2 kg...prva trudnoća...
Jedem sve, ne pazim doslovno na ništa...ali i dalje mi se trbuh ne vidi, tj. ja ga vidim malo, ali nitko drugi ga ne vidi...
Kako je kod vas, da li bi trbuscic trebao biti vidljiviji ipak u 22 tjednu?

----------


## NinaD

Da li je neka od vas imala problema sa viškom kg u trudnoći?

----------

